# AUG/SEPT 2WW TESTERS.....TTC Naturally



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home for everyone TTC Naturally 

Much love and luck 

Kamac80
helenO
Caddy 
Rosie P 
Saila
emma.b
LizzyM 
Ruthieshmoo 
Delores C 
emilycaitlin
Sukie
Tamsin
KT4UK 
Nix76
samonthemoon
glamis 
dakota 
sharon34
pebble_beach 
HollyD
DMM35
springbok 
JJR
as220375

Loads of luck, Lizzy xxx
​


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Yay me first?!!!

Good luck everyone and hope u get a BFP!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Wow that was quick Kate


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL in know!!

I always moan im never first but im sat here waiting to start the quiz and saw it!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Nearly   one day i will post first!!!

Good luck all my lovely ladies!! We deserve   and we are going to get them!!

Love you all 

Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy i will step back next time now ive finally got to post on a new thead first!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Good luck in the quiz Kate.....hope you do as well as you did on Slots 

Sam, Lizzy and Ruthie       

Sukie ~ hope all goes well tomorrow 

Hi to everyone.....will try and keep up!!

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzyB - DH was laughing at me as i spent an hour trying to beat your score last nite!!

I did the quiz but made it too hard i think!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)

Back again

Good luck Kate in the quiz

Hi Lizzy I hope this is the month for you  

LizzyB Thanks, How are you keeping?

Tamsin This will be our third anniversary and I love him more than ever  How are things with you?

Holly Glad you had a good honeymoon 

Sam Good luck    

Ruth Thats lots of   good luck

Saila  Hi Sweetie I hope you are well x x

Jane Is having her baby tommorrow, good luck hunny I'm keeping my fingers, toes and everything crossed for you   

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Good luck Jane ive missed u so much on here

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Wow 1st August already - soon be Xmas!! LOL 
Started on my Anti-B's today - an infection prevention measure for when I have my HSG on Friday - also got to pop a suppositry in somewhere you don't want to know on Friday!! Still, shouldn't complain, at least they take prevention seriously!!

Weather forecast is looking lovely isn't it









*Sukie* - Hope the scan goes ok today! Awwwww 3 yrs, we're celebrating our 14th!! On 12th Aug we'd have been together 18 yrs!!  Must go and send Janie a  message
*Kate* - Keep forgetting about the quiz! Hope they make it easier for you next week! Well done on being 1st to post!
*LizzyB* - Good to see you hon, what have you been up to?
*LizzyM, Ruthie & Sam* - sneding you all lots of 

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Morning girls!

Hope everyone is OK - not been posting much, but have been reading and keeping an eye on you all.  Some very good sounding symptoms out there   

2WW is up for me next week, but not feeling too hopeful.

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

was naughty and tested early  ... BFN.....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Too early for a true result hun!!  Retest in a few days


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sorry about the BFN Ruthie  - but as you say, maybe too early?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Ruthie  I's way to early for a proper result!! Hang in there hunny and test again in a couple of days.... u know it took glam till she was 4/5 days overdue to get a + result!! 
Please stay   hunny                  

How is everyone else today? Well still   bur i had the worst backache and pains this am so......?? 

Nix: Good to see you back hunny 

Kate: Better get looking for that spa hun!! (any chance u could sneak me in with u )

Lizzy: How u doing today my lovely??     

Tam: Good luck with the anti B's and more for when u have to use ur suppositry!! 

Sukie: Glad the dances worked for you hunny.... let's hope it's plain sailing from here 

LizzyB: U sound busy as always my dear 

Well loads of luck all round girls..... Let's keep those


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth you have tested way too soon.

Hope everyone is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladies I think I must be loosing it! testing so early... I will keep away from the pee sticks now I promise!           

Nix - Lovely to see you back! lots of    for this 2ww

Lizzy  & Sam     I will keep faith until witch shows up! 

Kate - You found that spa yet? if you can get to Bath for the day I recomend the one I went to! heaven! I hope your right about the testing x

Sukie - Loads of luck for scan today!! 

Tasmin - Hope your looking after yourself and getting all super healthy for Friday!    

I've Got to get more positive and strong!!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth think im going to book a massage at the salon down the road before my mum gets married!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies   

I have had to come home from work sick today as i feel so poo   went to bed when i got in and slept for over an hour, feel like crap!! Tired, dizzy, sick, (.)(.) are killing me and i am getting stomach pains, good signs or not girls?? Really dont know and really dont want to get my hopes up!!

Ruthie you bad girl, i cant belive you tested, tut tut!! It to early huni,     dont do it again or i will come and slap you!!

Nix lovely to see you hun!! Hows things??

Kate book me in aswell huni   you need the relax sweetie, enjoy it

Sam this is great, you pg i telling ya hun!! Can proper feel it in me waters!! How was your reiki last night??

Tamsin your hsg has come round quick hun! How are you feeling about it??

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all ok

Love Liz x x x  x


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Lizzy - they sound like good signs to me.  I get those every month too, but for me they are the side effects of the clomid and hcg jab so that really messes with my head !!!

Nix


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*LizzyM* - yes was very lucky to have been squeezed in for my HSG this month! Am sure I'll be in a right state come Friday! Thankfully my friend who is over from Egypt has now volunteered to come with me, so that's good! Hmmm, not sure what to make of your signs, but personally I'd do an HPT, just to put me out of my misery! I mean if they are PG symptoms, they should show up on an HPT by now! 
*Sam* - oh yeah, how was the Reiki? Did it cause any probs?
*Ruthie* - oo er what do you mean by 'looking after myself and geting super healthy' for my HSG??!? What does that involve!? By the way, I'm TaMSin 
*Kate* - Sounds like an excellent idea!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

TAMSIN!!!! LORDY I think I have been getting your name wrong for ages!! that will be the Dyslexia for you!   ... the super healthy etc stuff was so that you feel great for it and less chance of pain but I may be talking out of my    

Lizzym - sorry for testing!! I shall be a good ff lady now!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all again  

Well i have slept most of the afternoon and still feel like i could carry on sleeping  

Tamsin you will be fine on friday hun, you got your friend supporting you and we all here for you!

Ruth i hope you will be good from now on  

Sam where are you huni??

x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy you going to test tomorrow if no af?


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

No i think i will wait til friday huni as i am day off from work and if it a BFN i wont have to face everyone!!

If i am not on tomorrow and af is going to turn up late i am going to be   as i cant see my cycle extending again??

x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Will be thinking of you tomorrow and Friday!!    I will try my hardest to wait till Sat if AF doesn't turn up Fri          

Been looking on the NET at IVF in Malaga Spain... I think we have decided that if it hasn't worked by Oct we are def looking at IVF maybe egg share as it's cheaper...


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

No harm in looking at your options huni!! But who says you are going to need to      

x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Lizzy! just read your diary! Your symptoms sound very very


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi another flying visit from me!

Hope everyone is ok?

I have been up in the loft again and finally finished sorting it all out! Ive now filled 2 wheeliebins of rubbish!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruth thanks huni i really hope we get a triple whammy this month, you, sam and me      

Kate thank god you have finished it hun!! Have a relaxing evening now   That alot of rubbish hun, bet you forgot you had most of it  

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy i know! Most of it was my old school books which why on earth would i want so i binned them all!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

I keep the most strange things hun!! Everyone does it!! At the time you probably thought it would be a nice reminder of your school days!

x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

I hoard too much really!

But im getting there!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Tamsin ~ my friend said the same thing to me earlier.....Aug 1st, nearly Christmas   I've been trying to get some work done but it has to be in the evenings and Big Brothers on!!!! Good luck for Friday  Ooh, just realised it's nearly your 40th....how do you feel about it hun? I think i'm having a crisis about mine!!

Kate ~ i haven't done the quiz for ages....used to do it all the time. Slots is really addictive 

Sukie ~ how did it go today? I'm ok but Kitty is poorly and i'm full of worry 

Nix ~ good luck for next week 

Ruthie ~ ignore the test hun....hope it turns around for you 

Lizzy ~ hope you are feeling better and hope they are good signs too....good luck for Fri 

Hi to everyone....really must go and do some work done now ( then i can watch BB later )

Love and luck, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL lizzyB i know slots is way too good a game and its not my money either!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

LizzyB - Lordy I'm hoping I get back in time from work to watch BB although it is beginning to have a negative effect on me! makes me emotional!!! I have heard a rumor that Liam and Ami got a big giggy with it last night thou!   

Kate - take a brake !  

Lizzy - YAY the tripple BFP would be amazing!!!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Ruthie ~ aren't they in different houses though  Hope you get back in time!

I love BB....hopelessly addicted 

Kate ~ OMG, if it was real money i'd be stuffed.....i just can't help having another go!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girlies!!

So sorry for my absence.... i've been at the beach all day!!!  I'm all lovelly and brown! 

Lizzy: hunny.... ur pregnant!!! OMG ur symptoms are soooooo good!!! Good on u for holding out till friday, we can do it together 

Ruthie: Glad to hear ur gonna stay away from the evil pee sticks!! TUT TUT TUT!!!   It will all be o.k come the wkend when were all celebrating our     

Well still   for me but i guess tomorrow is d day!! I'll be 14dpo and on constant knicker watch all day long!! I'm going to be a nightmare!! My backache and pains have gone now   but i still feel really sick if i'm hungry. Have quite a bit of creamy white cm.... is that good or bad girls 

Oh and ruthie hun.... can't believe i never noticed that u were calling tamsin.. tasmin!!! 

How are u tam and kate?? 
Well till tomorrow then ladies       

                                            Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam im ok thanks hope u are too?

LizzyB - i know i love the slots in real arcades as well!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ i guess you and me should never go to Vegas


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

LOL well we could if we found 2 rich men to go with so we could spend all their money!!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies...

Well just a really quick one at the mo coz i've gotta get ready to hit the shops  
Still no af as yet  Which is cool!!
Lizzy and ruthie..... Wanted to send u loads of                   Keeping everything crossed for you ladies!!

Still feeling sicky, but not needing to wee more often and no real pains ect this am. Will update u later girls  

                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sam* - happy retail therapy!! When r u testing? Tomorrow? The beach? Oh fab!
*LizzyB* - Hmmmm well, age wise, I doubt I'll feel any different to 39, but in fertility terms, Dr's start to really dismiss you once you hit 40, so not looking forward to that! Just hope the saying is true and life really does begin!!
*Ruthie* - Ah right, well I'm going armed with painkillers, as last one was very painful, (politely put!), coz of blocked right tube and dye building up. Hey, don't worry about the name thing, you're not the first and won't be the last!! Sounds like a plan, re: IVF / Egg share
*LizzyM* - Best of luck tomorrow hon  What you going to do with your day off? Howz your grandad doing?
*Kate* - Glad the clearout is going ok - we've got more to do - so a trip to the tip for us this weekend! As well as choosing tiles for the new bathroom - hope we manage to agree on some!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

I have started on the glossing in the lounge today! And have been in town and hired DH's higland attire for my mums wedding!

DH gave me a talking to yesterday and told me to buck up my ideas - so i have applied for my C1 for my driving licence and need to do the medical for that and then take C1 lessons and pass the test then im applying for the ambulance service again!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Afternoon girls,

Well unfortunatlly the   is rearing her ugly head so it's a   for me this month! What a cruel ***** she really is!  

Loads of luck though lizzy and ruthie


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh no, *Sam*, so sorry hon  - is she in full flow, or you just know? Have you actually tested?


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanx tam, No she's not in full flow but discoloured cm and i know. Didn't test either.

I don't know why i'm surprissed really....... i can feel that there's something wrong with me and this just isn't gonna happen naturally but every month i just manage to hang onto this little bit of hope and turn it into a really positive vibe! Just doesn't seem to be doing me much good at all does it?!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sam so sorry hun.

Just waiting for my AF to come - its been taunting me for last 2 days with cramps but hasnt turned up yet!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello ladies  

Sam i am so so so so so sorry huni     i really thought you had done it hun!! I am here if you want to talk sweetie  

Kate good for you hun, you do what you wanna do, good luck 

Ruth how are you today my lovely?

Tamsin my grandad is doing much better thanks hun, he still a bit sore but he getting there!! I am doing nothing tomorrow as i am just to tired  

Katie how are you doing?

Kerry you been very quiet to hun!!

Hi to everyone else hope you are well!!

As for me   still feeling just as tired as yesterday, nearly fell asleep at my grandads   (.)(.)s are still very sore!! But who knows, dont if i should test tomorrow or not if she hasnt appeared or leave it a week!! What do you all think??

Love ya all

Liz x x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

LizzyM - Test Tomorrow!!!!


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

oh sorry gatecrashing but lizzy test tomorrow!!!  really hope its A   for you


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks girls, i know you mean well   and you are all dying to know!!

I scared of the result though to be honest!!


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies...

Sam -    Are you sure? you never know a lot of women have spotting in the first 12 weeks of PG so you just don't know!!! I really hope full flow does not come   

Lizzy - Test tomorrow and if you get BFN and AF still does not turn up then test again on Tues!!               

Tamsin -  Good luck for tomorrow!   

Kate- thats great news about paramedic! I think thats a wonderful job!  

Nix, Glam, Saila,   

Well still no sore (.)(.) for me, a little tired and got a few spots!  , had some cramping today so reckon AF on it's way... but trying to stay positive!   
Upset DF yesterday as I left the hpt I did the other day in the bathroom and he found it.. he was very excited as it had turned into a BFP but on the instructions it says you must discount and reading after 10 mins so I told him to calm down as it was still negative... should have thrown it away!! 

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy hoping its a BFP for u as well hun!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ok i have just been and bought 2 hpt for the morning!!

I have a digital one but have read they arent as good so i think if af isnt here when i wake up tomorrow i will test!!

I am pooing myself girls, i really am  

x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Bless you Lizzy! I know the feeling!!! But keep   You have really good symptoms! we are all here for you no matter what the outcome!  

I don't know whether to test tomorrow or Sat am?? 

As I sit here typing I can feel the odd feeling you get before AF in my tummy   trying to ignore the obvious!

R xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy u will be fine!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruth hun, i have had that feeling for the last 3 days and nothing, i not even knicker checking as that normally delays her!!

Test when you feel ready hun!!

Why is this all so stessful??

x x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi girls 

Sam I'm sorry that the witch came hopefully it's an implantation bleed 

Lizzy and Ruth good luck testing  

I'm starting my stimms tonight the scan went well the other day

I'm rushing out the door so I'm sorry for the lack of personals 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie loads of luck with the stimms!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sukie good luck with your stimms huni    

x x x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Lizzy ~ loads of luck for tomorrow  

Ruthie ~ much luck for you too  

Sam ~ sorry that the  showed up hun 

Sukie ~ all the best for your stimms  

Kate ~ George and Brad will do 

Tamsin ~ have fun choosing the tiles  Are you having a party for your 40th hun?

Love and luck all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Helloooo all.

Just dropping in quickly. Had a couple of busy days. Had 6 friends from work round for lunch today, 1 about to become a gran, 1 due in 3 weeks and 2 became grans within last 6 mths and came armed with photos! Smiled politely all the way through, am really happy and excited for them all but fought back tears when they all agreed I should just try and forget about ttc. Oh really and how do I do that with photos and bumps all around by lounge!!! 

Sorry don't like to moan.

One last moan, GLoucester stinks!! Flood water is disappearing and we now have running water though can't drink it or prepare food with it. Think the lovely smell is coming from the land were flood waters contained allsorts!!!!!

Ruthie - was in Bristol yesterday, picking up completed wedding album from photographer! Thought about you, are you far from  cribb's causeway? How are the wedding plans coming on. Think you should start a diary to keep us up to date. Def put photos on when they ready too. I'm a bit wedding obsessed this year. 

Lizzy- so excited for you. Seemed to have missed news about your Grandad when I was away. Has he been really poorly?

Sam - How lucky to live close to the beach.

Actually missing diary writing. Only a week to go and will be back on 2ww. Don't whether a short cycle is a good or bad thing. Seem to be constantly waiting for AF to arrive!

Loads of love, Kerry xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Omg ladies gues what...........................

I AM PREGNANT

Cant belive it, did a test at 5.10 this morning and it came up straight away!!

Just cant belive it!!

       

Will be back later

Love Liz x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Woohoooooooo Lizzy!!!

Wow, thats so fantastic.....congratulations 

So happy for you hun 

Much love, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

WOOO WOOOO Congratulations Lizzy!!!!!  

I did a test this morning and I got a faint but definitely there   !

I want to get soooooo excited but I'm scared as it is faint and I've had a ectopic and missed mc before from pg's that are not strong... but will try to stay    

is a line really a line no matter how faint? it was after about 3 mins!!  

Sukie - So glad scan went well!!

Tamsin - Good luck for today!!

Kate - Hiya! hope your relaxing today!!

LizzyB - Hiya!

Sorry for lack of personals!! I'm going mad with trying to figure out whether I should be jumping for joy or not!

Sam - is the witch definitly there??


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

godd to see all these bfps well done girls.as for me going for a scan today .its good to see natural bfps.it gives me hope.good luck all

hayley


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Lizzy:  HEHEHE Hate to say it but told you so!!!! Wow thats such great news hunny!!! GO pre-seed!!! So sorry bout last night we had a power cut!  it was me and my jack russell sat together in the candle light!!! Very romantic!  I can't tell u how happy i am for you hunny              It makes me much happier!

Ruthie: WOW hunny....  that it stays a   hunny.... let's make it 2 out of 3   as yes she is in full flow now, and really going to town with it too!!! i won't go into too much detail but let's just say it's big and nasty!!! 

Well i'm sorry i was awol yesterday but just couldn't face it all. Thanx so much everyone for all ur lovely pm's it really does mean a lot, and what can i say i obviouslly like it on this board way too much.... think ur gonna be stuck with me for quiet some time!! 

will be back on later girlies..... just need a little time to get my head around this properly first 

                                                          Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Congrats Ruth and lizzy 

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks Kate! How's your mum's wedding plans going??

Sam - Thanks Hun... I really hope so to x Have checked my test and it's def a BFP but I need to keep calm until I'm past 8 weeks! lordy that sounds strange even saying that!!! I really wish it could have been a hatrick.. But I believe your mummy wings are on there way as you have loads of Positive Mental Attitude!               

Haley - good luck for scan! how exciting!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth - they are at a standstill at the moment! The hairdresser is doing a pre-run on the 17th of august and then i need to take my shoes to my auntys house so she can take my dress up a bit! Got DH's suit yesterday that we have hired as it was cheaper to hire than just buy him a waistcoat and jacket to go with the what he already had!!

Her surprise present from me, DH and my 2 brothers is all booked!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

How exciting Kate!!!!! She will love it! Don't forget to post a pic of you and DH after!!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

LizzyM and Ruthie - CONGRATULATIONS !!!!!!!  Woooooooooo Hooooooooo !!!!!

Sam - sorry AF arrived hun.  She's such a b*tch !  

Nix.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth i will do hun!

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Wow! Many, many congratulations Lizzy and Ruth.  

How exciting, proof that it can happen!

So, so happy for you both.

Love Kerry.xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Lizzy and Ruth 

A huge congradulations, so pleased for you. 

Sam ~ hang in there - you stronger than you think.


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG Ruth yey!! Congrats huni   here it all to much!! We going to be fat together huni       I just cant belive it!!

I will do personlas i promise i just not with it right now  

Be back later 

Liz x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Blimey - you got away for 5 mins and come back to not 1 but 2 

Woohoo! - Many    to *LizzyM & Ruthie*  to you both!

*Sam* - It will be our turn real soon! Did you get a little surprise from me?
*Kate* - Nothing wrong with hiring a suit! I hired my wedding dress - didn't see point of forking out to then only have it gathering dust in a wardrobe! and not into all that cutting up to make a christening gown thing!! Will PM you about the other thing 
*LizzyB * - No, no party planned! Just hoping Edinburgh comes off

 to *Sukie, Nix, HollyD, Emily, Glamis, Hayley, Katie..........*

Well as for me - great news! Left tube filled and spilled! Right tube still blocked  Nothing they can do, as likely to be blocked all the way down from cyst stretching / swelling it. Oh well, at least left one is ok! Rather uncomfortable, but not as bad as last time and had a senior consultant do it, so knew what she was telling me was accurate! No adhesions or scaring seen, cervix and womb fine and best of all - we can start TTC this month, as soon as the spotting stops! She said levels of x-ray radiation were so small, that should not pose a risk - so DH happy!! Should O in next 4/5 days, so perfect! So next it's CD21 bloods and maybe a repeat CD2 test after next cycle - assuming I don't fall PG  Then back up to St M's on 11th Sept for all the results and see where we go from there!

Tams
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin thats great news about the HSG 

I wish i had hired my wedding dress now - i paid £595 for it and it feels like a waste now - think im going to get it cleaned and sell it! Hubby has hired a highland suit for the wedding as he has his own kilt etc but the hire place looked lovely and it worked out quite cheap!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Tamsin that is such good news from your HSG! Glad it wasen't as bad as last time   Sending loads of     for this month TTC!!!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Tam: yes thank you hunny... made me   which is not an easy thing at the moment!!  Great news about the HSG hunny! One day it will be us!!

Big hello's to everyone else  Gotta go and eat some dinner now and put a hot water bottle on my battered old stomach!  
I'm off on holiday tomorrow for a week so i won't prob be able to get online  Gonna be lost without u girls!! But i will be back do not fear!!! 
Don't let too much change while i'm away.... i'm crap at reading all the backdated stuff!! 

Seeya in a week girl pants!
                                                        Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Tamsin huni i am so glad it went well today huni!! How are you feeling??

Love Liz x x x

I will do personals tomorrow girls


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies! I just can't stay away from the pee sticks!!! I have done four! all of them positive but a weak line (that does get darker eventually).... no sign of   so going to really try and not test now until Monday! Off to Worcester for the weekend will have to find an excuse to tell me friend I wont be drinking just in case... I have to keep myself grounded as I have been here before and it's only ever ended in sadness so hope my angels are watching and keeping an eye on us!!  

Hi to LizzyB, LizzyM, Sam, Tamsin, Kate, Glam Nix and to anyone I've missed! hope you all have a great weekend!!    

Ruthie xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Liz and Ruth I don't know what to say I'm soo happy for you both that I got all emotional reading your BFP's (in a good way) You both really deserve it and I hope you both have a happy and healthy nine months                      I hope you both don't think of going anywhere as the thread would be quiet without you both 

Sam Have a great holiday x

Tamsin Glad your left tube is clear and good luck at your next app, do we get an invite to your party 

Holly God that must be terrible I hope everything gets back to normal soon 

Kate I hope your Mums wedding plans are going well x

Hi Saila How are you?

My treatment is going ok I go for a scan on Wed to see if I have any follicles growing 

Hi to everyone else x

Sukie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi all, Sorry I've not been around much lately, I have been working non stop, and am at work now!!

Congrats to Lizzy and Ruth!!  Tell us everything you did differently this time!!!

Kate - How are you doing?

Sukie - Good Luck for the scan on Wednesday.  AF arrived for me on Thursday, so I started injections again last night, and have a scan Friday for follicles

Holly - How are you?

Saila - Haven't spoken to you for ages, how are things?

Tamsin - That's good news, what happens next?

Hi to Glamis, Nix, LizzyB, Sam, and anyone I've missed!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all my lovelies   

Have calmed down a bit today   i still cant belive it though, i going to be a mummy   Thank you for all your congrats ladies, it means so much, but it is still early days, so i trying to take it easy!!

Sam have a good hol hun, i going to miss you loads  

Ruth i have only done 2 sticks i am going to do another one next friday, or maybe before   How do you feel?

Emily i used preseed hun, and put DF on wellman, thats it, thats all i did different!!

Sukie i am not going any where hun, i love this thread and i am staying forever       for your scan hun, it will be fine

Tamsin how are you hun?

Kate are you having a relaxing weekend

Glamis are you still with us??

Kerry sorry your lunch wasnt that great hun, you can come on here and moan anytime  

Nix where have you been? Hows it going?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2007)

Liz I'm so pleased for you both take it easy now and enjoy the sun 

Em Good luck for fri. I hope you get some lovely follies


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Wow, isn't it









Had a bit of discomfort following my HSG, so am only feeling back to normal today! Think I'm may be Oing, so just hope DH is up for it! LOL

*Emily* - Good to see you!  with the injections and the scan on Friday! What's next? - we await the results! Although probably just means we carry on TTC naturally, as we'll likely be still in the Unexplained category!
*Sukie* - Sending you lots of follicle growing vibes hon!   Sorry, not having a party, but yes of course you'd be invited if i was having one!!
*Ruth * - Hope you're having a good weekend in Worcester!
*LizzyM* -  - enjoy it hon!

 to everyone else!

Well mission accomplished yesterday! Agreed and bought all the Wall & Floor tiles and borders for the bathroom - so quite a result - spent more than anticiapted, but hey! Will be taking lots of before and after pics, so can't wait to share them with you all - Likewise with our lounge when it gets done in Sept.
Today is














and sorting the caravan out! Plus getting DH to go through his wardrobe and have a clear out!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya my lovelies, it is such a lush day today!!

Hope you are all ok? It very quiet on here, you must be all enjoying the weather!!

Tamsin hope you manage to get some   in   I glad you feeling ok after you HSG! I am on   still hasnt sunk in yet, going to do another test in the week to make sure!!

Sukie i will try and take it easy huni!!     for your scan!!

Ok i going to go as we off to DF mums today for some lunch!! He doesnt know if he going to tell her that we are pg yet!! Going to be hard sitting there with this big secret!!

Have a great sunday girls

Love Liz x x x 

Can someone please sort my bubbles out coz they dont end in 7!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2007)

Tamsin Dam I had my party dress ready and everything, thanks for the positive vibes. Glad you got all the tiles and I can't wait to see all your pics

Liz Hope you had a nice lunch


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi girlies,

What a lush day. Been led outside reading all afternoon. Total bliss!!

Lizzy - still excited about your news. We don't think we could keep it from our immediate family and our closest friends know we are trying, so I'm sure they would spot signs anyway!

Ruth - I'm sure everything will be fine, keep  ! What a fab secret to carry down the aisle with you! I remember you saying that your df was camping for his stag do. It wasn't in Brecon this weekend was it? A stag party camped next to us Fri and Sat night, inflatable sheep and pink cowgirl hats included.

Emily - Thanks for asking after me. I'm fine thanks got last AF out of the way and now firmly embarking upon mission conception - again!!! Drinking pineapple juice and eating brazil nuts like a possessed mad woman!

Tamsin - Where do u get your great smilies from? You seem to have one for every occasion. Glad HSG wasn't so bad this time!

Sukie - Good luck on Weds, hun. 

Well I'm off to find out where to purchase preseed from. It seemed to work for Lizzy so think I'll give it blast. Read on some thread here that one supplier giving problems. Anyone know of a reliable source pls let me know.

Love and luck to all, Kerry xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!! 

Sukie - BIG      Vibes for the scan on weds!!! will be thinking of you!

Lizzy - How you feeling hun? I've had a little nausea and my sense of smell is on overdrive!! itchy nips to!!

Tamsin - Wow you sound busy!! Good Luck this month!    !!    

Holly -   sounds like a fun stag do! No DF's was a couple of weeks ago and they got soaked! It's going to be hard not letting anyone know at the wedding!! Nice to think bean will be with us on our special day!! I got my pressed from Access Diagnostics but didn't use any this time!! ??

emilycaitlin - Not really done much different! last time I got PG and this time I happened to have done lots of exercise at the beginning of the month!? I think a really important thing is to try and have an orgasm! (sorry if tmi!!) as this sends loads of blood to your womb lining and makes things in there all cozy for the   not to mention make you relax and enjoy yourself   BUT I'm sure everyone knows all of this already! FF ladies are experts!

Brought my wedding shoes at the weekend, Ooo they are lovely! reduced from £100 to £50 bargin! Gold kitten heals....Hope everyone else is well on this lush sunny day!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Not sure why but FF wont let me write down the place where I brought my pressed from on line? will try and write it with smily faces in between?  

 access   diagnostics


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Thanks Ruth, all sorted. 

In need of some advice. Have too much time on my hands now I am off work and now thinking about things probably far too much.  

Concern 1   only last maximum of two days. Doesn't seem very long to me. Could this be a problem? Acupuncturist is working on this.

Concern 2 Specialist has tested my FSh levels, prog levels, hsg and DH SA. As MF's were highlighted she isn't interested in looking at anything else - seems convinced that this is our problem and that we will probably need icsi. Should we be looking at anything else at this stage.

Concern 3 FSH level a little too high - does this mean I am approaching menopause    and should we therefore make the decision to look at icsi sooner rather than later? Don't want to miss the boat as it were!

Just looking for a little reassurance girlies.

 Enjoy the sunshine while it lasts, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Just popping on quickly, as am at work yet again!!


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Hi girls, remember me?  Just a quickie as I'm not really ttc at the moment (hanging on for a little while as starting a new job soon, plus only just had my op!). But I wanted to say...

CONGRATULATIONS !!! 

I leave you all alone for five minutes and there are two BFPs at once!!! Wow, fantastic!

Enjoy the nice weather girls, and let's see some more BFPs please 

Helen
xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all my lovelies, it quite on here today!!

Ruth i feel really tired all the time, sick if i dont eat little and often, and last night i was awake all night with indegestion!! Oh how that is painful   i did another test yesterday just to check that friday wasnt a dream and it wasnt   i had to make sure!! Is everything ready for your big day then hun? How many tests have you done?

Kerry get that preseed hun, i swear thats what has done it for me this month!! Sorry but i cant answer your questions hun!!

Emily when arent you at work   Hope you are ok!!

Kate how are you hun?

Sukie thinking of you hun for your scan on wednesday!!

Tamsin hows you sweetie?

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!

As for me still on cloud 9, this waiting for the midwife to call is a nightmare, nearly as bad as 2ww  

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Emilycatlin -  you are at work again!!! Is this as a midwife? I would love retrain and become a MW! may do if this PG goes to plan!


Lizzy - I HAVE DONE 5!!!! like a mad woman I wake up everyday and want to test!! but I may leave it now and concentrate on wedding only 20 days to go! Very tired and (.)(.) are starting to hurt also having bizarre dreams    

Helen - yes of course remember you!! you can pop in even if not TTC! how did the op go? whats next on the cards?  

Holly - Hard to answere your questions... your period doesn't sound to short and they do fluctuate through out peoples lives... I would maybe ask the ISCI questions to the FF ladies on the ISCI board for some advice.. I'm glad I didn't wait before taking action as they didn't want to operate on my tubes yet but I pushed and it worked! 

Hope all are well!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Helen Good to hear from you again How did the operation go, I hope you are recovering well 

Hi Lizzy and Ruth Hope you both don't feel to bad 

Holly I'm not sure on all the tests, we decided to go for IVF sooner than we could have as I didn't want to leave it too late and regret it but you should do what feels right to you  

Nix Good luck testing, in two days isn't it?

Lots of hugs to everyone else   

Sukie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Nix! Good luck for testing!!!!   

Sukie  

R x


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2007)

Hey Hunnie   how are you doing?


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

OMG RUTH AND LIZZY WHAT FANTASTIC NEWS. 

      

          

WELL DONE BOTH OF YOU I HOPE YOU HAVE A HEALTHY 9 MONTHS XXXXX

I had my scan today. All is well. I got put back a week and a day. My periods were never regular due to a hormone tx i had been on so you wont believe it this little one is due on my birthday now. 24th feb  

I have a picture i will get on soon.

Hope your all well

Love Katie x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick observation.

Have counted up number of us ttc naturally girls on lizzyb's list at beginning of thread. Out of the 24 listed by my reckoning 10 are PG. Not bad odds ladies. Given me a morale boost before bedtime. Dh may get extra   tonight by means of a little celebration  .

 to u all, Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well my last day of working from home tday - well till Friday! Waiting for Argos to deliver our new shower screen and shower!

*LizzyM* - Did you end up telling DF's mum your news? How did she react? Has the midwife rang yet?
*Kerry* - the smileys are from best smiley dot com! A one off FSH level isn't really a good guide, as levels can fluctuate. How many S.A. has DH had? What part of his S.A. isn't so good?
*Ruthie* - Good news about the shoes!
*Sukie* -  for your scan tomorrow
*Katie* - Glad the scan went well! How coll that your new EDD will be your birthday! 
*Helen* - Hiya hon - glad all is well with you!
*Emily* - Hiya - hope work is ok?
*Kate* - How you doing hon?

Tams
xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Morning girls,

Tamsin - I have had 2 fsh tests as cons was concerned that maybe I wasn't o'ing. Both were higher than usual but 2 prog test confirmed that o'ing wasn't a problem. Dh has had 2 sa both showed good count but v. poor motility. 

Lizzy - Would also love to know who have told yet and what their reactions were.

Ruth - Have you thought about how to cover for your lack of drinking at wedding?

 to everyone else, love Kerry x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxuk101YYGB%2526i%253D23%252F23%255F30%255F126%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Found smiley website Tamsin.

Mmmmm - obviously got a bit of playing to do. Can't get smiley without all html info after!!!

*think i've fixed it for you


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi 

Im not sure if im posting in the right place so sorry if i have lol

im on day 18 of my cycle and i cant stop needing the loo, my discharge has increased loads which is embarressing to be honest, my boobs wont fit in my bra!! and i have cramping in right ovary...plus i felt sick this morning and have a funny taste in my mouth.

i have pcos so this could be anything but i had a hsg on the 27th july so im hoping it has helped and we will be getting a  !!!


luv
Tracey xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kerry* - Oo er, not sure why you are getting all that html after it? You are just copying the html and not the smiley itself? What was your FSH results? My DHs motility went from 65% down to 25%. So we had him on zinc, no hot baths, (well no baths at all), a better diet and then a few months later is was back up to 65%. Has the Dr suggested ways to improve it?
*Tracey* -







to the 2WW Thread!  for you this month

Argos has been!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Thanks for sorting out html drivel Lizzyb. Don't know what was happening. Have tried others from that website but keep getting same problem. Tamsin's website seems to work much better!








Tracey. Welcome to the 2ww naturally thread. Don't forget to look at the diaries. They are a great source of support and quite a few giggles. They have helped me realise that I am not the only one going slightly  as AF approaches.

Well cloud is disappearing and sun is coming out so i am off to do some gardening (or at least sit on lounger whilst contemplating what I should be doing)! 

Much love, Kerry.xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Afternoon ladies  

Well it was a sunny day here and now it's heading a little grey?  

Tracey ~ Hi and welcome to the 2ww nut house! you are in good hands here for support  

Holly/Kerry ~ sounds nice and sunny your way!   enjoy gardening! My best friend who is also a bridesmade is on drink watch.. she is going to take any drinks I get given and give me back a lemonaid etc... but GP said I can have one bucksfizz for the toast but I might make sure it's more Orange than fizz!! 

Tamsin ~ is your bathroom all finished now? enjoy your time off!  

LizzyM ~ How are you? my symptoms have really quietened down now   but shall stay positive! have you told DP's mum?

KT ~ Glad the scan went well  

Sukie - How you feeling? whats next!! ?    

Well I'm sadly at work.... but really not in the mood.. wonder if it's hormones?  

Hi to anyone I've missed!!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello, me again!

FF far too addictive.

Tamsin - have been on to dr's for fsh levels. They were 21, which to me seems more than a 'little high' as they have suggested before. Obviously they wouldn't give sa over phone to me. Have made an appointment for Thursday pm to discuss this and my increasingly 'unstable' emotional state. Seem fine now not at work but was quite concerned that I was heading down the anti depressent route when trying to balance work and if stress when faced with bumps and babies every day.

Ruthie - good drink evasion tactic.

Anyway really am going to hit the garden now.

Love Kerry. xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my nutty friends!!

I hope you are all well today! I on the other hand seem to be in a foul mood and i dont know why  

Tamsin we told Df mum and she was a bit shocked to say the least   took her a while to say congrats! No the midwife hasnt rung yet, i wish she would so we can get the scan booked in!! Has your delivery turnt up yet? Are you fully recovered from your HSG now hun?

Ruth my symptoms come and go but no sick yet, thank god, i might go out and get another test!! I going out on the 24th as my best friend getting wed and i have no idea what i am going to say to people coz i love a drink normally, will work out on the night i suppose! Has your midwife rung yet?

Kerry have told my parents, my 3 best mates, DF mum and her partner, 2 bosses at work and the lady i work with, nearly all reactions were smiles and screams and tears!! Cant wait to tell the whole world!!

Kate how are you huni? You been very quiet on here lately hun!!

Katie glad everything is ok huni with bubba, how are you feeling?

Tracey welcome to the nuthouse and good luck hun   

Glamis where are you??

Helen OMG long time no see how are you sweetie??

Sukie you ok??

Hi to everyone else

Love Liz x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Lizzy ~ Lordy I have been in a foul mood today and yesterday! poor DF! (ooo soon I will be able to write DH  )... think it must be hormones   .. Not been sick yet but come about 4pm I start to feel nausea... have had some sharp shooting pains in my (.)(.) and been tired... but symptoms do come and go... No I'm not having any appointments until after 7 weeks... I don't want any not after the other two times   I know the signs now so if I think there is a problem I will go... They can't see a heartbeat until after 7weeks so want to make doubly sure...    Will be 7 weeks exactly the day I get married so will go for scan when I get back from Rome (hope ok to fly!!?) I'm allowed to turn up to early pregnancy unit at the local hospital for a scan... 

Lordy what a long me me me me me post! just so nervous about all this! don't think I could take another loss again so soon!

Ruthie xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruth you are going to be fine huni! We are going to get fat together and share this whole experience together!! It so exciting, i sometimes worry that i not pg and it all in my head, will be glad when i can get a scan sorted out!!

I not sure if i in a foul mood due to the tiredness?? I just dunno!!

Liz x x x x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, at work again, but hope you are ok xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Emilycatlin ~ at work again! take it easy x

Lizzy ~ your right! I shall stay positive!      Looking forward to getting fat with you! (well in my case fatter   )


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Thank you for all the kind welcomes!!  I will read the diaries thanks and i will be calling on u all throught this time lol

i have been moody today!!  everything has been hard work!  Went to see harry potter at the cinema it was good, but hubby was stressed so it wasnt completely enjoyable.  then we went for a meal after and it hadnt been cooked properly yuck!! 

So im having 5mins out while hubby takes doggys for a walk lol

getting pains in left ovary now,  

Well im off to read diaries
good luck to u all xxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Welcome Tracey and hope you get a BFP  

Ruth I'm off for a scan tomorrow to see if there are some follies growing and hopefully the week after they will take my follies out and do the business   .Try to stay positive hunny I know it must be hard, but you can do it 

Hi Lizzy I'm good thanks, you are not just imagining it you've got a lovely bean snuggling on there 

Tamsin I would love to get a new shower, but all our money is going to ivf (hopefully it will be worth it)

Caddy Hun how are you doing? 

Holly Good luck for you app on Thurs 

Emilycaitlin Good luck this cycle    

Sukie


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sukie ~ Thank you   I'm going to do my best to stay positive   just can't wait till 12 weeks have past! Got everything crossed for you scan tomorrow


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope you are all ok?

Ok well im fed up with being secretive about things so im just going to come out and say it. Me and my DH have sepearted - we have been sepearated for about 6 weeks now thats why we are selling the house.

I really dont want symphaty (sp?) its just happened and thats it really.

So if im not around the boards then this is why.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2007)

Kate We are all here for you if you want to chat


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks sukie its a help - just need to get myself straight first

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Kate - just sending you a big  . Love Kerry xxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Kate ~ just a really huge  xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Hi girls another flying visit as I have to go to work

I had my scan and there are 16 follies growing in there  They took blood and are going to ring me later to tell me if they are going to put my doseage down as they don't want me to over stimulate.

Have a good day and I'll catch up later


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks everyone 

sukie that is great news!

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Well done Sukie that's brilliant news. What a lot of little follies. x


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all okay 

Kate - thinking of you 

Lizzy & Ruthie - sent you lots of   on the babydust board, in 1st tri - hope you join me.  

Sorry I haven't been round much, mum is going to stay with me for the next few months and she is driving me nuts with her cleaning and damn ironing, plus I took this week off to be with her but its really dragging and I know I shouldn't complain, its just that I have just about got over the sickness which was not nice for me at all, so now I just wanna relax and not have to feel bad that she is doing everything so I get up and give her a hand.  Excuse the me post 

Just so tired all the time - hello to everyone else and welcome to the newcomers, wishing you all the very best! 

Kind regards

Glamis . . . 

PS Nix - all the best hey, got everything crossed for you!


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks hun - I'm officially a nutty knicker checker today !


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All!

*Ruthie* - No, he doesn't stat the bathroom, until w/c 20th Aug! Still, we've got everything for it now! The lounge/ceiling is being done w/c 3rd Sept!
*Kerry* - Best of luck for tomorrow's appt - hope you get some positive advise
*LizzyM* - Yep, all fully recovered thanx! Yeah, my respective mothers didn't react how I'd expected them to when I first told them of my 1st PG - back in 2000. Still, bet she's thrilled to bits now aye!
*Sukie* - Great news on the scan! Let us know what they say about the dosage
*Nix* -  for you hon!
*Kate* - Sending you some more 
*Tracey* -  to you. sorry your night out was ruined. how r u feeling today?
*Glamis * -  - Sorry having your mum stay is a bit of a drag 

Well still waiting to hear from hubby's boss! Gonna need to know by tomorrow, so I've got time to try and re-sell my Military Tattoo tickets, should he be horrid and turn it down again  Thankfully the weather down south looks favourable this weekend - which as we're away in the caravan is just as well!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies... got to be a quick one as I'm wedding underwear shopping today... nothing very exciting! I need the things that pull you in in all the right places! nothing sexy for DF   

Kate ~ have sent you pm  

Nix ~ Sending lots of    vibes 

Sukie ~ YAY YAY     come on you follies!!!

Tamsin, Glam, Kerry & LizzyB   hope your all well today!!

Ruthie xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

Well im confused now!! when am i not lol

Having pcos really messes with my body!  i am currently day 19 of my cycle i cant say when i ovulated cos i dont know if i did so it really is guess work..

i have had ovary action mostly the right and have felt in adaze my head seems all muffled and i have had little headaches and vision disruptions but nothing really noticable... i have a stuffy nose and im alot more wetter down there than usual.

i would say i was pregnant cos although my boobs dont fit in my bra they arent sore which i usually get when af is on its way and my back is killing me!!  i keep getting then lightening twinges in my vagina which is werid like the ones u get in ur boobs!!

when hubby and i had sex last night it hurt!!  i thought i was really moist yet he had trouble getting in i was tight and dryish!! then when the movement started every thrust hurt!! it was as if my pelvis had changed shape!!  

anyway im sitting here with a little discomfort in my left ovary and back is sooo painful!! 

my tumm looks 6mths gone lol 

i feeling a bit moody too and frustrated!! but also want a cuddle lol

im off to the consultant tomorrow as my next app is due and he wants to see if my gi diet is established!  i have done really well but no weight loss its so annoying, i was 17st 4 3/4 when i last saw him, it went down to 17st 31/2 b4 af and then recently bounced up to 17st 8lb!!  weighed in today at 17st 5lbs!!  so i havent aclue!!
i just hope he sees im trying and i have gone down fat percentage 15% as my scales does this and water too.

i mixed feelings at the mo as im hoping im pregnant already but if not i hope he gives me something to help weight loss and pregnancey

take care hugs
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks girls another quickie 
Had my call and they are going to keep me on the same dose for now as my bloods came back ok and see how I go on Fri 

I'll catch up with you all tonight


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Sukie - Wicked news!!!   yay !   

Specialmum  ~ Sorry your having troubles... when are you due to test?   a cuddle for you!

Hi to ~ Kate, Nix, KT, LizzyM, LizzyB, Glam, Kerry and to anyone else I've missed!  

I went to buy wedding bra last night and I've gone form DD to E cup!!!!!!! I can fit my face into it!  
Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Got some fab news - DH's boss has let him have the leave for Edinburgh!! He got called into the GMs office and they said they'd get someone in from another branch to cover!! Yeehah!!!!! Very pleased! Should be a fab birthday now! We leave next Friday, day afer my birthday - which is a week away today! Eeeekkk!

On the TTC front -suspect now that I did O on Sunday, if so, am pretty sure we've missed it for this month - oh well - hopefully  will wait till after we get back from Edinburgh before she flies in - think she's due Mon 20th - week the bathroom starts - great!!

*Ruthie* - Yep beng PG does enhance certain areas!!!
*Sukie* - great news on the meds dosage and  for Friday!
*Tracey* -  with your appt today!

 to everyone else!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

feeling really down today, woke with awful tummy cramps and had upset tum, no sign of backaches or af...im relieved that the backache has gone but now im scared that my little chance of being pregnant may have just gone.... 

i still have my app later so atleast i can talk it over then and see whether they will look into it or just see what happens,  i know it was a long shot but i felt so positive and this stuffy nose wont shift lol

So im going to have a lovely bath and get my self sorted so i can mamnage this app!!! 

ive got a little itch below too and im still getting pain in ovary this time left so i dont know its sooo confusing!!

hope everyone else has a good day and lots of     To u all xxxx


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Was a BFN for me again.  I'm taking a month off the clomid, so won't be back on the 2WW treadmill for a while.

Sending you BFP girls lots of  and tons of    to the testers.

Nix


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Nix  ~   look after youself and DH xxxx sending loads of    for your next time xxx always here for you


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Ruthie - take care of yourself and that little bump!  If I'm not back on the boards before - I hope you have a truly amazing wedding day !!

Nix.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Nix I'm so sorry about the BFN take it easy sweetie  

Ruth I'm jealous me and my A cup (.)(.)  

Tamsin Glad dh doesn't have to work away  hopefully you have ov around a time you did have 

Hi to everyone 

Sukie


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Been to see most gorgeous puppy and so nearly went for it, but decided buying a pup to ease my emotional state probably not the best idea. Probably down right dangerous for pup as we begin to knock kitchen wall down in month!

Nix   So sorry about BFN   thinking for the future.

Tamsin - Birthday celebrations sounding set to go now. Hope AF stays away for Edinburgh and in fact that she stays away completely (BFP), as we did our bathroom last summer. No Toilet facilities, plasterers, plumbers, dh and d f-i-l are not good combination when AF arrives. Apart from the obvious, finding somewhere to cry and feel down right sorry for yourself isn't easy!  
You never know about this timing bms with ov. My sister had been ttc for a while and gave up on one cycle as she had been ill and not done the deed since very early in cycle. Lively 7 yr old nephew running around as a result however.

Ruth - V. impressive is all I'm going to say. Hope they don't expand too much b4 big day. (Looked for big boob smiley but couldn't find one   )

Tracy - Good luck for today's appointment. I hope dr will be able to provide some answers/comfort for you. I was only going to mine to discuss fsh levels but cry everytime I try and think about what to say to her so think I probably need to discuss my fragile state with her. Bracing my self and taking tissues! 

Spk l8r, Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Just wanted to say sorry it was a BFN nix


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all hope you are ok!!

Nix huni, so sorry    hope you ok!

Ruth i darent get my boobies measured, i know they have grown, they are well heavy! How are you feeling??

Kate hope you are ok hun 

Kerry i really wanted a puppy for about a year but Df wouldnt budge on the matter  

Sukie how are you?

Tamsin you going to have a great birthday sweetie!!

Hi to everyone else  

As for me i have been the most moody cow ever these last few days!! Hey ho hopefully it will pass!!

Love Liz x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hello

well im back! hehehehehehe
I have been given the all clear for my hsg open uterus and tubes ayayayayayayay!!! 
as for preggy poss we will have to see naturally, i have been told to test from day 28 of cycle and then once a week for 4 weeks lol  not that im not obsessed enough already hehehehehe
if i am they will get me in for a scan for 6-7week.

As for metformin i have been given it!!  im so pleased as i feel it will really help in many ways.  he has said clomid once the met and diet has lowered my weight more and if that doesnt work he will refer me to hammersmith for ivf!! 
Wow i just feel so much better now i know whats going to happen!!

thanks everyone and i do hope u all get ur bfp soon!!  i will keep u posted just incase its my time!! fingers crossed hugs xxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi everyone, working again, but please don't forget me!!!!


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello, me again.

Have been to the docs. Plucked up courage to see her, enquire about my fsh and dh sa- again-, and to discuss how c**p I feel . 
Only to choose baby clinic/midwife day. Oh, the irony, sat surrounded by bumps and babies. Hoorah, my favourite pastime, not! 

Anyway dr very understanding. Said she wouldn't advise antidepressant route just yet (v. glad about that, didn't want it either) and gave me details of some counselling available. She has also advised that we start the icsi ball rolling instead of waiting. If bfp happens naturally in the meantime-great, but she feels that I would probably feel better if I knew things were moving forward. Think she has a point and will phone consultant tommorow. My fsh level wasn't as worrying as I remembered, don't have to worry about menopause yet. Dh motility was 26% with 12% being strong swimmers, obviously not great but then we only need one to do his job  .

Tracey - Great news about your appointment, you sound far happier about situation now.

Lizzym - I'm sure moodiness will disappear. I think we all believe that when we do eventually get bfp everything's going to be rosey but in actual fact we just take on new problems. Damn those hormones. Must have been a bloke invented them.  Obviously really pleased that you don't have to do 2ww diary anymore but missing it all the same. You used to give me a real giggle with your insights. Feel quite lonely writing this month's. Both ur's and Sam's 2ww usually coincided with mine and with Sam on holiday getting quite bored writing my own without your two's to read.
















to everyone else. Love Kerry xxx Ps You can tell i'm off work, have time to play with smiley's. Thx Tamsin


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2007)

Well done on getting the ball rolling Kerry.

Em We won't forget you.

Hi Kate 

Tamsin Hope you have a great birthday


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all

Kerry i thinkng of continuing my diary throughout my pg hun, once a week kinda thing, so watch out   Make sure you use the preseed hun, i tell ya it great   

Emily do you have a home    Take care

Sukie not long til Ec hun, OMG exciting 

x x x x x  x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening my sweeties

Hope your all well?

Just wanted to let you know i have put a picture of my scan in the gallery if you want to have a peep.

Will try and catch up soon time is just flying by because i keep sleeping. I'm so drained all the time. 

Take care

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Started to Bleed not spot in at 4am this morning and still going... don't know what to do   going to try and get to the early preg clinic this morning...


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

oh sorry ruth to see you got abit of bleed.just to warn you though they prob wont do nothing as its too early.they wont norm scan till 7wks as i know as i started spotin 5wks6days and no one out there would help us.i then started bleeding 6wks6days and they still would not see me till gone 7 wks.they booked me for a scan 7wks2days and it was too late id already mc.hopefully its just old blood left over.wishing you good luck

hayley


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Ruth I hope it is all ok


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Thinking of you Ruth - hope all is OK  

Nix.


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

I'm in full flow now... thank you ladies for your support... Hayley your right they wont see me unless I feel any bad pain as I've had an ectopic before... but I think it's a mc this time... to top it off DF and I have had a massive row and are not speaking....


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Am so sorry darling.   

Am here if you want to talk....

Nix.


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

ruth- im so sorry   have you rang the clinic or your doctors?i know they arent much help but you need to speak to someone.maybe get your levels checked or something.have you done another hpt?when i mc the hpt that day was near enough neg so i knew it was coming.take care  

hayley


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh Ruth hun, i know we dont know each other v.well but im here for u!!!
Im sure u will beable to sort things out with ur df and just try to take things easy,  i cant believe they wouldnt see u though, i dont have any exeperince of this but it has made me so mad that they can be so un caring at this emotional stage... Big hugs to u and keep in touch xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sending hugs to Ruth   

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Thank you.. They have told me to test again in a week to see if bean has survived but they think this is Highly unlikely   DF and me have made up now and I'm cramping loads so just going to curl up for the rest of the weekend... 

Loads of      and babydust to you all


----------



## Nix76 (Aug 2, 2006)

Take it easy hun   

Nix.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Sending you loads of  Ruthie So sorry to hear your news
But glad that you and DH have made up 
xx


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Ruthie, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  Big hugs to you and DF  

Helen
xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Ruthie hun,           i am so so so sorry


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2007)

Ruthie Hunnie I'm so sorry  As the other girls have said if you need to chat or anything


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth we are all here for u.

Kate xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Ruth - I'm so sorry darling      . Take things easy hunny.

Thinking of you at this sad time

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Ruth & Df - I am so sorry  . Don't have any experience of m/c but loads in arguments in run up to wedding. Nerves are fraid, stress high and tempers snap. Take great care of yourselves. Love Kerry xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Ruthie 

Thinking of you - sending you tonnes of ((((((((((hugs))))))))

Glamis . . .


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ladies hope u all have a nice weekend 

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2007)

You too Kate


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Right ladies no more talk of mc from me... need to get these positive vibes shaking for all the 2ww's as this is what this thread is for...            Sending you all tones and tones of baby dust!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth hope u are ok hun 

Another 2 estate agents came round yesterday and valued the house - looking at possibly going with one of them that will market it for about £172,500 so really pleased with that!

Well went out into Reading last nite with some friends - oh my god i think i must be getting old or something - looking at all the young girls fashions!! LOL

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Ruthie 

Kate that is good about the house, were there lots of girls wearing belts?


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie yes pretty much and is hot pants back in fashion or what?!!

And what is it with the blokes and wearing their jeans half way down their legs with their boxers showing?!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

lol


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

HI,

Ruth - What wedding preps have you got left to do? Hope you have a pamper session booked somewhere. Went to my local salon for my nails etc and they brought out champagne and chocs. Shared fizz as I was driving home, then got a little worried as therapist 'carefully' applying french manicure got stuck in!!!  

Kate - good news about the house my dear. I remember hot pants the last time round. I didn't have cellulite or thumper thighs then though so think I will give current trend a miss.

 and   all round, Love Kerry xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Had a fab weekend away in the caravan - weather was fab, so spend most of yesterday just lounging, listening to my ipod, catching some rays, reading some mags and just generally chillin'! In work till Weds, then the fun begins! Oh i'm so excited!!!! Today is also our 18 yr anniversary of first meeting....Awwwwww! Just put the roast in the oven...........Mmmm Yummy!

*Kate* - great news about the house! Yeah, I know what you mean - can't believe some of the things I used to wear!! I alwats want to run up to those lads and pull their trousers up for them!!!
*Ruthie* - How are you feeling hon?
*Sukie* - Howz Tx going? Have you been out in your new car this w/e?

 to *LizzyM, LizzyB, Nix, Kerry, Helen, Katie, Tracey, Emily*......

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Tamsin
Glad you had a nice weekend away. Not long at all to your birthday now!!! I hope you have a great one  Tx is going well (I think?) I have my last scan tomorrow and then egg collection is booked in for Wed  Yep me and a friend took my car down to Southampton for the day yesterday it was great having the roof down the whole time 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Kerry - LOL i dont think ive ever had the legs for hotpants!!

Tamsin - glad u had a lovely weekend and happy 18th anniversary of meeting DH!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hiya,

Well Mammogram this morning was no where near as bad as I thought it'd be! Yeah ok, it was a bit uncomfortable, having your 2 large baps squashed between two plates, but not painful! Very quick and easy! Now await results - should be fine - just routine, given mum's history of breast cancer - being screen 10 yrs before everyone else!

Also had my CD21 blood test done, so hope I got the timing right!

*Sukie* - Hope the scan goes ok today and you can go ahead with EC tomorrow!!!   

Hope the rest of you are all ok?

Tamsin
xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello,

Sukie - hope today's scan went well.

Tamsin - What an exciting build up to your birthday, mammogram and blood test. 

Kate - How r u? Have you had any viewings yet.

Quite a testing day in our house. Both tiptoeing around each other with a few explosions inbetween. Apparently I am 'losing the plot and increasingly pscho'. I admit to being quite preocuppied but we are struggling to understand where each other is coming from. I have never had to give up smoking and he has never been a woman wanting to be pregnant. It is almost as though the stress I get from work every day has been masking how upset I am by all of this ttc lark. Now I am on holiday it's all come to the surface. We are both dealing with this in different ways. He has kind of resigned himself that it may never happen although would ' be over the moon' if it did. I on the other hand can only deal with it by believing each month could be the one! 

Sorry about the moan girls.

Love Kerry x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin am LOL at your baps story!! Im sure results will be fine hun.

Holly - we chose the estate agent today and got a fab deal so now on the market!

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Oh Kate just realised you have now entered that dreadful phase of having to keep house and garden in lifestyle magazine condition just incase you get a viewing. Freshly brewed coffee, fresh bread. etc. Apologise if your home is always like this. 

When we were moving we viewed a house that was beautiful, even down to mood enhancing candles burning in every room. Felt like we were walking through a makeover program. Stunning house, terrible area, so I guess they had to try something. Needless to say we didn't buy that one! Best of luck with it all, hope it all moves quickly for you.

Kerry x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Holly dont worry by house is nothing like fresh coffe or baked bread!! LOL We are getting the carpets cleaned and will finish the garden as we have said we dont want any potential viewings till next week!!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya my lovelies and how are you??

Sorry i not posted have had a busy weekend! I will come back and do personals tomorrow i promise!  

Love ya all

Liz x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi girls

Tamsin I hope the results come back all clear 

Kate Good luck with selling the house  

Kerry I hope you and dh make up soon 

Hi Lizzy 

Well the scan went well and I've got EC on Wed 

Sukie


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie loads of luck for wednesday   

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
im seem to be on ttc with tx and im meant to be on here lol dont know what ive done!  Anyways im feeling a bit down tonight as i have had some pale pink tint to my discharge when i wipe, im day 24 of my cycle and im not sure what this could mean..i also have low backache and tight light cramping in tum,  

anyone else had this
hugs x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi 

Sukie - Congrats on scan and best of luck on wednesday. Have already made up with dh. Such a stressful 'hobby' this ttc game!!!! Thankfully Dh's strops always seem to result in me snuggling up in bed feeling sorry for myself whist he noisily washes up. Can't be all bad!  

Lizzym - Lovely to hear from you.

Special mum - I did have a giggle at your post, Noticed you were posting on tx thread and wondered what you were up to! Thought maybe you were having treatment that you hadn't told us about.

Hello to everyone else.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

heheheheee  u know i hadnt realised lol i hope they dont mind its proberely why i didnt understand some of the things they were saying! arent i stupied lol

So, i have been trying to take things easier tonight, the pinky discharge freaked me out some what and ive had a little cramping and ive noticed my need to wee increased too!!
i just feel funny, im tight and tense yet dull ache in back and tum...mmmmm??

So i guess i waiting to see what happens..im seeing a friend on thurs so im sure she will help me think about something else lol

hows everyone else doing?? xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Roll on c.o.p. tomorrow - no more work - yeah!!!

*Kerry* - Yeah I know, what a fab week it's turning out to be - still hopefully it'll end on a high - well from Thursday onwards anyway!! Sorry things are so fraught (sp?) in your house at the moment. Yes this TTC lark can get ya down that's for sure. I've wasted so many years, putting my life on hold for it, and still nothing - if only i could turn the clock back, knowing then, what I know now!
*Sukie* - Glad the scan went ok - will be thinking of you tomorrow
*Kate* - Glad you've got an estate agent sorted and hopefully it won't be too long till there's a sold sign going up!!
*Tracey* - Welcome back to the TTC Naturally thread!!  Hope it's not  on her way
*LizzyM* - What have you been up to then? Sam must be back today/tomorrow?

 to everyone else!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin i hope it sells quick - the estate agent thinks it will as he has a list of ppl who are waiting for a property like ours in this area!

So u have one more day at work then?

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi

me too lol  the backahe is on and off and my boobs are still full from last af usually they calm down first lol

my tum is cramping in the middle lower if that makes sense so im just trying to take it easy as im not sure what caused the pale pink tint to the discharge last night but was only alittle bit and not reappeared so hopefully its a good sign.

any advice for this sort of time in cycle would be gratefully recieved! its day 25 now and i think i should test about day 31

hugs xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Yeah! Got to get some cakes in for the office tomorrow - tradition! Then not back to work again until next Weds!!  Sounds positive about the house!
*Tracey* - Is hard to say hon, as very early PG symptoms and pre-AF symptoms are so alike - hang on in there!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin Save some cakes for me! Actually better not i need to get in that damn dress! Going over later as my aunty is taking the hem up!

specialmum - dont test till u are at least 2 days later than when AF would be normally due.

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

well i dont know whats going on now lol  i woke up with another headache today and felt a little not right, went to loo alot more times last night and this morning, constantly feel like i need the loo,  but i wiped myself and there was red blood on tissue not too much but enough to put the shakes in me,  i wipes later and the same with a little tiny clot like a pin prick...i have contacted the gp but have to wait for one of them to call me back!!

im sitting here with the need to wee all the time its a sensation rather than actually needing, ive got like a stretching pulling cramp in pelvis/tum and i just feel cold!!  ive still got abit of an itch down there too so i guess its af as im only day 25 of cycle but i have only once had a day 30 cycle usually they are 35-45 onwards due to pcos so mayb the hsg has done this or i am miscarrying??

anyways i just trying to relax and feel free to respond here or pm me hugs xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well hello there girlies!!!

Back off my hol's now and feeling much better than b4 i went   Have only had a quick flick through the boards as u natter sooooo bloody much!!

Ruthie: Hunny    I'm so sorry my lovely, broke my heart when i read ur post.

Kate: Big hugs for u too hunny  It will get easier with time, promise.

Such sad news to come home too.... i feel terrrible for not being here for u all  But i'm back now and we will pick these boards up and inject some happy positive vibes back into them again!!  
Hope everyone else is o.k?

Tam, lizzyM, sukie, glam, kerry.... How u doing girls?? How's those twins lizzy? 

Welcome to Specialmum too  Guess by now u know what sort of nuthouse you've let yourself in for..... wouldn't change it for the world though  

                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hey Sam Welcome home. Did you have a fab time? Where have you been? xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya hun....

Had a very relaxing time it was lovely ta  Went to hunstanton!! not very exotic but a very welcome break!

How u doing hunny? So much to catch up on, u girls can really gossip!!


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Afternoon my lovelies    

Sam welcome back hun, i have missed ya! I am not having twins so hush with that nonsense!! I glad you had a great hol hun, cant wait for a good catch up  

Ruth how are you hun? Not long til the big day, it exciting  

Tamsin so glad you had a good weekend hun, hows the bathroom?

Kerry sorry things arent great with Dh i hope everything goes back to normal soon!

Kate hi ya sweetie, hows things with you? Had any offers yet?

Sukie you all ready for ec huni?

Emily i guess you are at work for a change  

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!!

Well have had a ok weekend, went bowling on saturday, i didnt bowl, we went with work and everyone kept asking me why i wasnt drinking or bowling, then someone said/asked me if i was pg so somehow it had got out!! So sunday had to tell the rest of my family before they found out from someone else! I was a bit nnoyed as it could only have been 2 managers at work   that let it slip so now the whole world knows i pg!! Just hope all stays ok with beanie! Right thats me finished waffling on  

Take care

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are ok?

LizzyM - no offers yet but bloke isnt coming till friday to take photos so wont really go on market till then!

Well just been to my aunts house and my dress looks fab! And my mums wedding dress is gorgeous!

Then went and saw my mum and got dragged into helping with the table plans!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,  Just on quickly, but want to say how sorry I am Ruthie, hope you are doing ok xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello my dears.

Everything back to normal in our house now thank god. Things usually blow over quite quickly. I explained that I may be neurotic about ttc but on the whole not a bad kind of wife. Thankfully he agreed.

LizzyM - Sorry pg announcement didn't go as planned. At least you don't have to try and keep it secret now. (& you never know it might be twins)!

Kate - Oooh, table plans. Most contentious part of wedding planning. What a minefield!   Glad dresses are looking good. Hope you can post photos on site after wedding. 

Ruth - Hope plans are going well. Not long now.

Sam - Miss read your post and thought you had said your weekend was erotic!!   I know we are pretty up front on here but wondered where this was going. Glad you had a lovely time. Good to get away sometimes.

Sukie - Good luck with tomorrow hun.

Special Mum - How are things now?

Hello to everyone else,

Much love and         to all, love Kerryxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi
not too bad i think, ive had a upset tum which didnt help the cramps but the discharge seems still brown rather than anything much, so im non the wiser lol

gp told me to wait a couple of days and see how i go, helpful! lol  no im just resting today lots to do but it can wait!! x

i will feel better once i know one or the other 

sending hugs to u 
xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Holly yep will definitely post photos dont worry!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

Girls Thanks for all the well wishes for tomorrow  I'll let you know how we get on 

Hugs to all of you xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Girls!

Sorry I have been utterly useless and not on here for a few weeks. Had loads of visitors and now they have all gone! Yippee!!!!!!!!!! Nice peaceful house again! 

Just wanted to say how sorry I was to hear Ruthie's sad news.  I hope you are looking after yourself, taking it really easy and just taking your time with things. So sad for you and DF. I hope the wedding is something positive to focus on, but it is hard nevertheless.

Sukie - hope all is going ahead for EC today. Am sure you will do really well.   

Hi Kate - are you moving house? Sorry, I have not really caught up. Hope you are ok, honeypie. When is your Mum getting married?

Is Saila about? Will check the posts.

Big Hellos to all the fab girls on here! 

AND LAST BUT NOT LEAST......................................................................

                                     

HAPPY BIRTHDAY TAMSIN FOR TOMORROW!

What are you plans for the big day? Hope the sun shines especially for you! 

Lots of love to all!
Caddy x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie loads of luck for today hun  

Caddy - saila is around but doesnt post on here much anymore - not sure why though! My mum gets married on the 26th of august! Yes i am kind of moving house - me and DH have split up and so the house is being sold.

Tamsin - happy birthday for tomorrow!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi Caddy I hope you are both doing well xx

Kate time will fly between now and the 26th!

Well I had 14 eggs collected but they are not too sure on one of the eggs but I'm pleased with that, I'll just have to wait till tomorrow to see how they are all doing


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie 14 is a great number of eggs! Well done!

Kate xx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Oh Kate - I am so sorry to hear that. Sorry for being so insensitive. I have not read back on the posts. Are you ok, honey?

Sukie - 14 eggs is fantastic. Well done!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Caddy its fine hun! We do all chatter on a bit so its hard to read back over all the posts! I am ok - my FF friends have kept me sane!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey ladies... sorry not been on a while... got soooooo much to do with the wedding etc.... a lovely woman at work on my team, came up to me at lunch time saying how sorry she was about the mc and gave me an early wedding prezzie... she has heard how I wanted some red lippy for the big day... she brought me a LUSH Chanel red one!! I burst out crying!   with happy tears ...   ....

Sukie - sending loads of luck for tomorrow! can't wait to here all about it!!!!  

Kate - how you hun? hows the housing selling going?  

Tamsin - Happy early birthday wishes!  

Caddy - Aw thanks hun.. we are looking after each other.. can't wait to call him DH and not DF anymore!

Holly - Glad things are back on track.. this whole TTC malarkey can be such a nightmare and we ladies work so hard to keep everyone else happy as well as outselves whilst working towards our dream!  

Hi to Sam, LizzyM, LizzyB and emilycatlin thank you for your support   sending you loads of  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ooo Sukie Brill news!                                                         Go 14 Eggies Go!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Caddy, Kate and Ruth

Ruthie your going to look beautiful


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww thank you Sukie! I hope so  

How are the eggies doing?   

Hi Kate, Caddy, LizzyM, LizzyB, Holly, Tamsin Happy Birthday!! (I think?)    

Ruthie xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, at work again!!    Hope everyone's ok xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovelies  

Emily when arent you at work hun? When are you next due some leave?

Ruth how are you feeling about the wedding? Not long to go hun, so exciting! The lippy sounds lush, how are you otherwise? 

Sam where are you? I am still waiting for our big catch up!

Kate hope all is ok with you sweetie!

Caddy nice to see you hun, glad all is well with you!

Sukie thats a great amount of eggs hun, hope they are doing well!

Kerry you ok hun?

Katie hows you and bean?

Tamsin     i hope you have the most amazing day sweetie    

Hi to everyone else hope you are all well!

I am ok, very hormonal today, was serving a customer at work and started   for no reason, it was weird  

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

*Happy birthday Tamsin* HAVE A GREAT DAY XX

I got the call this morning and I've got nine fertilised sooo I'm very happy with that   Egg transfer is tomorrow at ten


----------



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

Happy birthday Tamsin!

Congratulations and good luck for the transfer Sukie    

Hi to everyone else, just poppin in to check up on you!  

Helen
xxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Sukie - that is fab news!    Good luck for tomorrow!    Try and stay lie down for a bit after transfer if you can!    

Hi Helen! 

Love Caddy x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Thanks for all your well wishes everyone - have had a fab day, so far!

*Sukie* - Great News and  for tomorrow hon 

Sorry, have got to dash and get ready for my meal out, but just wanted to say Thanks 

Will be AWOL now, as off to Edinburgh first thing tomorrow, so will post again when I get back on Monday!  is due then, but how awesome if she decided to stay away for 9 months!!

TTFN

Tamsin
xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello my dears.

How are we all today? We have been out this morning and brought a new cooker and hob for our yet to be started kitchen renovation. So now will be living with flat packed units and appliances in the hall while waiting for wall to be knocked down, old doorway bricked up new door put in, replastering and flooring to go in (& a lot of saving in the meantime). Mmmm. Dh thinks it will be complete Jan , seriously hope it's done pre christmas

Have booked a Spa day with friends for 2 weeks time. Can't wait have purposefully booked for after AF due date, don't want to turn down treatments if I'm not pg. Always put my life on hold during 2ww, just in case. Keep getting told off by friends and family for doing it. So last night had 2 g&t's when out for meal with DH only for him to say, if he had to give up **** why could I carry on drinking?!!!!Aargh  Only had them so he wouldn't complain that I was obsessed again. Didn't complain, just didn't order another. Had lovely evening, topped off with 'Transformers - the movie' 

Sukie - Great news about eggle peggles (dh terminology, bless)

Tamsin -









Ruthie - I'm getting quite excited about your wedding hun. Get that weird mix of emotions, tearful, excited, tingly feeling I got in the run up to ours. Keep us posted on preps. I'm definately not one of those people who get bored listening to others wedding plans. Can't get enough of them. Maybe it's taking me time to come out off my bridezilla zone.

LizzyM - Poor customer, bet they wondered what was going on. Perhaps you should wear a badge 'Don't worry about it, I'm pregnant!'

Sam - Noticed from you ticker it's ovulating time. Happy .

Kate, Caddy and everyone else - Hi

Loads of love, Kerry


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sukie that is great news huni!! Good luck for tomorrow, i hope it goes well


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening sweeties

Hope your all well.

I'm not bad ty lizzy. Still very tired. how r u feeling at the mo?

Happy birthday tamsin hope your having a good day?

Whats everyone been up to?

Love and hugs Katie x x x


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls....

Soooooo sorry i'm being really slack lately i know  We've decided to give it a break this month to try and take some of the pressure off us  

LizzyM: Hey hunny.... i'm really sorry we haven't had a big ol chat yet, i will make time tomorrow for it i promise.... missed u loads hun but have just been trying to keep away from the computer as everytime i get on here i am compelled to look on ******** and i can spend hours on the bloody thing!!!  

Kate: will add u tomorrow hun as i can't log-in tonight for some reason?!?!?! 

Ruthie: how are u hunny?? getting excited i bet!!

Kerry: A spa day hey.... very envious  Yes ovulation is upon me i think but if it's like last month it could be another week yet.... and as were taking a break this month i haven't been doing my opk's either so

Sukie: WOW 14 egg's hunny, thats so great.... loads of luck for tomorrow 

Tam: can't believe i nearlly missed ur birthday!! Happy Birthday hun hope it was really great for you 

Well thats it for tonight as i'm off to the pub! But will try and have a good catch up tomorrow.

                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi everyone hope u are all ok?

Really tired so just a quick happy birthday to Tamsin and Sukie 9 eggs! Fab!!!!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

GOOD MORNING LADIES!! 

Not sure why I'm in such a good mood?!? Think I have finally gone deliriously crazy with wedding vibes!!!

          

Kate ~ Give yourself a brake and take care of yourself xx hope house selling is going smoothly?  

Sam ~ YUP YUp YUp Very excited!! Ooo I love ******** too I'm Ruthie in Bristol on there!! 

Kerry ~ Spa day sounds lush and you never know you may get to enjoy turning down treatments    Wedding plans going well!! only one thing that could go wrong.. we are having a huge buffet instead of sit down meal... it will be in a big theatre space so will look lush! but the problem is... M&S are doing the food which must be picked up by 5pm on the Sunday and the ceremony doesn't finish till 4pm   so my friend has one hour to dash 6 miles!!!!   so shall let you know if the guests manage to eat!

Tamsin ~ Hope you had a lush birthday and enjoy your trip!  

Sukie ~ So So So So pleased for you hun got everything crossed for this morning!!   

Caddy, Lizzy & KT ~ Hope your all feeling well and Beans are cooking well xxx   

Emilycatlin ~ How you hun?  

Helen ~ How you've been? not seen you around for awhile?  

OK I must stop reading story's on the internet of women who have bleed loads and heavy and still gone on to have their baby!    those women end up on Opera not in real life!!  

Rant over I'm back to feel good!  

Ruthie xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girlies....

Soooo how is everyone this bright and sunny morning?? I've just fed all the animals and am going to put all the bunny's in their run soon...we have 6 baby bunnies that we ended up coming back from our holiday with as the guy had too many litters to cope with!!!! 
Don't suppose any of u would like a bunny?!?! 

Ruthie: I'm sure everything will go fine on the day and an hour should be plenty of time  will find u on ******** as soon as it let's me into my account!! ur name is just on there as ruthie in bristol yeah??

                                                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sam my name on ** is Ruthie and the network I'm in is Bristol.... but I reckon their will be loads of Ruthie's !!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Yep there are loads!!!!  may be easier if u add me!! think there's only one! it's sam jakes  my pic is like a drawing..... just incase there is more than one me!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth - the estate agent is coming at 1pm to take photos so will go on market today i think! 9 days till your wedding - same as my mums! Scarey!!

Hope everyone else is ok?

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi girls Just a quick one I had two little ones put back and three possibly four for freezing


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi everyone i have not been on line for a while as i have been away on holiday to destress and have been busy with work and college since i returned (boring!!)

i am on day 44 and have got fingers and toes crossed this is my longest cycle yet although last month was 43 days so trying not to build my hopes up by too much.  my cycles seem to be getting longer and longer is this normal? i have always been irregular and had a 3 month cycle of clomid which shortened my cycle to 31 - 36 days but did not exactly regulate it but now (three months after clomid) my cycle is longer than ever x


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

YAY Sukie bless those little embies!!!! 
                            


sam ~ have sent you a ** message!

Kate ~ Ooo hope the photo's turn out nice! Eak yup not long till the 26th!!!!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey girls...

Sukie: WOW look at ur embies.... AAaawww they're cute hun  Loads of luck hunny,           

Ruthie: Hey hunny... just sent you a friend invite   just gotta accept me now!  oh and no-one knows were ttc so we met through a group  ta xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie wishing u loads of luck hun!!

Kate xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Hope everyone is ok, I'm off to the Lake District tomorrow with the in-laws so I won't be around for a week, I'll keep my fingers crossed to come back to lots of BFP's!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

emilycaitlin have a fab time!

Havnt spoken with u in ages hope u are ok?

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi,

OMG! Kitchen units have been delivered and we now have to go mountaineering to move from room to room.   Dh trying to convince me to help him lift heavy boxes. I'm reluctant just in case this month has worked, have felt nauseous for 2 days and was actually sick yesterday. Body has played his trick on me in a previous cycle. So am I being too cautious? I don't know, want to be relaxed about the whole thing but find it hard to 'switch off' during 2ww. Read something into every symptom I have/imagine!! 

Sukie - Great news about embies, loads of love and luck for 2ww.

Kate & Ruthie - Enjoy run up to weddings , can't wait to see photo's.

Emilycaitlin - Have a lovely holiday. You obviously deserve it, you seem to have been living at work lately!!!

, love Kerry xxx

Linlou - best of luck for this cycle.


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

hi did test first thing this morning showed negative immediately went back to bed and got up and had another look and there was a really faint second line ( i know you shouldn't read result after 10mins but couldn't help another look!) was so excited thinking is this it am i really pregnant just done another test and is negative i feel so let down worse than ever i know i shouldn't have looked again and now I'm so sad


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Linlou - Keep your chin up. You may still get your bfp, I understand that your cycles are irregular so may be you just ovulated late! Think positive. 

Love Kerry x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

thanks i am so angry with myself now. i have been so much more relaxed since we took a break away and now today i am feeling worse than ever now why did i have to look at the damn test again i built my hopes up i really did just for those few minutes i thought i was guna get all Ive dreamt off and now nothing


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Aw, hun. It's such an emotional rollarcoaster isn't it? xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh ladies I can't believe it... one of my closest friends in the world her sister has just had her baby and she just been told that Jack wont last the day.... he has a heart defect and is Great Ormond st now... they are just going to see him to say good bye... awfull just awfull....

sorry to bring cloud of doom with me.... but really effecting me


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Oh god, Ruth what a terrible time for them all. I don't know how people cope when things like that happen. Really makes you sit up and be thankful for what you've got. x


----------



## linlou17 (Jul 3, 2007)

oh those poor people it does make you think how fortunate you really are when you hear such things.

hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruth what awful news 

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

OMG that is so sad    

My thoughts are with you Ruth huni and your friends


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2007)

Ruthie I'm sorry that is terrible. They will be in my thoughts a prayers and a bib hug to you hun


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Ladies I really didn't mean to bring sadness to this board x They are going to see him in the chapel of rest today... it was a v v v v v v rare heart defect.

Sukie ~ how you feeling ?? thinking of you so much through this tx    so are you officially on 2ww?  

Thank you everyone for your thoughts and prayers xx

Ruthie xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Guys I hope you don't mind me joining you.

I am on day 23 of 2ww - got first peak on cbfm on thursday and 2nd friday and did it both days (sorry if TMI).

Not feeling too positive as have had sore boobs since yesterday which is what always happens and just don't feel it if - if you get my drift.  Also had day 21 ov test on Friday so looking forward to those results.

Anyway counting the days til Friday but secretly know its not my month.  Anyone else thought they weren't then they were?  I could really do with some positive vibes.    

xx

ps.  How do I save the info in my signature profile - I can add a signature blurb ... then when I click out of it or click on change profile it all disappears.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi there amelia and welcome  Good luck with the 2ww

Ruth - am thinking of u hun

Kate xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello girlies,

Thought it was supposed to be sunshine and showers today. Mmmm, no sunshine yet. Have checked through all flat packed kitchen units (4 b****y hrs) and out of 70 parcels 10 have got to go back as units damaged and 2 are missing all together   .

Ruth - Oooohhhh! 1 week to go.

Amelia - Welcome Hun, Re profile info. if you scroll right down to the bottom of that page there is either a save data or change profile button, can't remember whats it's called exactly. you need to click this. Think this may be your problem, have made the same mistake myself.

Hi to everyone else, Love Kerry x


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2007)

Welcome Amelia Hope you get you signature sorted if you post in the technical support they should be able to help 

Ruth Thanks hun, I've been thinking of you too, you've been through so much and still stayed strong you are a great role model  I think its 12 days till I test    

Hi Kate  

Holly how annoying  

Sukie


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi everyone sorry i havent been on here but im afraid af did come and it was very painful! 

But as of tom i will be starting my metformin and eating and excersing well so hopefully soon i will be pregnant!

Take care everyone and till next time

big hugs!! xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls!!

Sorry for the absence over the wkend.... due to my month off this month i had a bit of a naughty wkend!! Got very drunk and spent all of saturday ( from 1.30pm - 2.30am!!!) in the pub playing pool with friends!!  I'm sooooooo ashamed  

How is everyone else this gloomy morning? 
Ruthie: Where did you go for your hen party again am trying to arrange my sisters and the place you went sounded amazing! 

Well gonna jump in the bath now i think, but will be back when i'm all squeeky clean!.... could take a while!!!  

                                                                                Sam


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Did u have a nice weekend?

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Morning ladies!

Just a quick one from me as the count down has begun and got loads to do!

Sam ~ Well Hun we went to the LUSH Bath Spa.. really easy to get to and if you make a weekend of it there is lovely girlie places to shop, eat (dine) and stay! There is the big bath spa which is open to the public or there is 'Cross House' bath which you can have all to your self if you pay for 12 people to go £13.50 each and it is lovely with it's own changing rooms etc.... By the way I think your weekend sounded ACE!  

Sukie ~ Aw thanks hun.. has felt like a major year for us... but Wedding in 6 DAYS!!!!!   and this will mark a new beginning for soon to be DH and me!!

specialmum ~ sorry AF turned up  

Lin & Amelia ~ Good luck for your       

Kate, Lizzy, Caddy, Kerry,Tamsin, Emilycatlin hope you are all well!!  

Well got stuff to and people to make happy!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

ruth loads of luck for this week! U get married the same day as my mum!!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi

Thanks Ruth good luck with the final arrangments hun!! xx
Hello to all newbies and big hugs

Im sitting here at the mo, af easing off and now im trying to write my extra healthy shopping list!  Going to get this gi plan started, got new tickers and profile pic of my two lovely dogs lol

Will catch up with u all soon xxxxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Kate I know can't believe it's so close!!! will be praying for good weather for your mum and me both!!  

Rxxxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello all   

Ruth OMG 6 days   how quick has that come round!?! I cant belive it, i hope that all the final arrangements go well hun! How are things otherwise huni?

Kate hope you are good? Hows the house selling going? Is your mum all ready for her big day?

Sukie hows the 2ww going huni? Well i hope, snuggle in bubs  

Sam i hope you had a drink for me mate   How are you apart from tired?!

Tamsin hope is all well with you!

Kerry hows the kitchen going? Sounds a nightmare to me.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all well!

I have had a boring weekend i have to say! Df worked nights last night so was on my own all night, which i hate! But on the good side midwife has rung me today and my booking in appointment is 12th sep, still seems ages away but it isnt!

Right going to go

Love Liz x x x


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

Evening all  

I hope everyone's ok?

Lizzy m - How you feeling hun? Any sickness yet?

Ruth - I can't believe how quick your wedding has come round. Fingers crossed for the weather.

Specialmum - All the best with the healthy eating.

Sam - Sounds like you had a great weekend   . You go for it.

Kate - Hope your ok?

I'm not to bad at the mo. Having real bad problems with constipation (sorry tmi) went to dr today and have more stuff to try. Better work.

Hugs to you all

Katie x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi Ladies,

Have had a great weekend. Quite quiet, other than playstation buzz night with nephews on saturday night. How 7yr old did so well at the Buzz music quiz I'll never know. He even beat me with Buzz Junior!

Head teacher phoned last night to say I was having new carpet put in my class today and was I available to go and help  move furniture. So off I go dutifully this morning only to find carpet fitters had already moved it all.   Obviously couldn't even get any work done in there so had to go straight back home again. Grrrr!

Need some help keeping my feet on the ground girls. If PMA was all we needed to get pg I would be expecting quads!!   3 days until AF due and I am feeling really quite queasy. (.)(.) have taken on a life of their own. Dh v. impressed but I'm operating a strictly look but don't touch system. Actually had to put a bigger bra on today. Have been thinking for the last two days oooh maybe but haven't told Dh until today (he always worries that I will convince myself and then be even more devastated when AF arrives). His response to my thoughts 'don't think you can be, we haven't had much this month have we'. Explained - again - that it's more to do with when not how much. He was v. surprised when told that not only had we timed it right this month, but every month for the last 2 years!    He didn't know I could control/contrive things so well with my whiley womanly ways. Bless!! He has never wanted the pressure of knowing when ov was happening. So I've had to do something.  

Sam - Your weekend sounds FAB. Well done you for chillin' and taking time out for you!

Ruth/Kate - Weather forecast looking good for weekend. Ruth, lol at you trying to keep others happy, sometimes have to remind people it is your wedding!

Lizzy - Kitchen very much a work in progress, don't think much will get done now until Oct, got quite a bit of saving to do to pay plastering etc.

Special Mum - Sorry about AF, keep your chin up. Good luck with health kick.

Sukie - Hope you're taking it easy my dear.

Hi to everyone else.

Load of love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey ladies....

Ruthie: keeping everything crossed for good weather this wkend for you hunny.... make sure u put some pic's on ******** 

Kerry: There's nothing wrong with a bit of pma hunny.... i love pma, but i do have times when i feel sooooo much worse because i've convinced myself that im pregnant.... vicious circle i guess! 

Just wanted to say thanx for understanding about me being really **** this last couple of weeks  And thanx for making me feel better about my ridiculously drunk wkend....I did it for all of us!!  

                                              Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi
i know its not related to this board but as im new i hope u dont mind me asking, What does the credits stand for??   Thanks xxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruthie - im praying for nice weather for us both as well!

LizzyM - had 2 viewings today and have one for tomorrow. I am ok - just really tired and hardly eating at the moment. My mum is no where ready i dont think!!

Katie - i am ok thanks.

Holly Sam and special mum hope u are well?

Kate xx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm back!

Had a great birthday and a great time in Edinburgh! Unfortunately  came too - she arrived 3 days early on Friday! Which has probably stuffed up my CD21 test results. so will get another done this month. Was hoping to get another CD2 test done, but of course too late now! Bought some pre-seed to use this month, so  aye! Builder has started in the bathroom, so a bit chaotic at the mo - thank god we have the caravan!

*Sukie* - Glad ET went ok! Sending you lots of 
*Emily* - Hope you're having a good time in the Lake District! Even if it is with the outlaws!!
*Ruthie * - Sorry to hear about your friends sister....Not long till your wedding! Have added you to my **!
*HollyD * - Oh sounds like your having some renovations done too!  for this month!
*Sam* - nothing wrong with letting your hair down every now and again hon! Have added you to my **!
*Kate* - Glad the viewings are coming through! Not long till your mum's wedding now! Take Care of yourself hon. Have added you to my **!
*Tracey* - Sorry  showed up for you too.  with the Met and diet/exercise!
*Katie* - hope you manage to get your probs sorted - PG hormones aye!
*LizzyM* - Glad the booking in appt is now sorted!
*Amelia* - Welcome to the mad house!  to you this month!


----------



## Guest (Aug 21, 2007)

Good morning 

Tamsin Welcome back, I'm sorry the  came.   ^cuddle^ I'm glad you had a great birthday and it's good to have you back 

Sam I hope this is the month for you  


Kerry How annoying about work   Good luck with testing    


Ruthie Not long to go!!!!!!

Kate Hope it's all going well with the house xx

Hi to everyone sorry I have a memory of a goldfish at the moment but sending you all  and 

Sukie x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi and thanks for all your messages of luck.

I love reading all the positive stories ... so I am looking forward to hearing some this month.  Who is due to test?  And masses and masses of luck to us all ....   

I am due on either Friday or Saturday (I normally have a 28 day cycle but came on last month late on Friday night)

But am not feeling very positive ... apart from sore boobs which have had for ages and always get and a headache yesterday.  But its not over till its over and I guess there is always next month.  I'm using the CBFM ... anyone else using it and had success??

Anyway lets hope that friday comes and


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Morning everyone hope u are all ok?

Well bloke who viewed the house yesterday is coming back for a second viewing later so fingers crossed.

Tamsin - glad u had a good birthday and sorry that the witch turned up! Good luck with the bathroom!

Sukie - am so dumb - when do u test?

Amelia - keep the faith hunni we have had a few BFP's lately.

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello ladies
Well first day with met is definatley causing me to visit the loo more   But im plodding along  
I have some healthy food in the cupboards so it looks like chicken, mixed veg and boiled potatoes for lunch lol
But of course all i want is a bar of dairy milk  

Will feel better later.

Hows everyone else?


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hi all,

I'm still feeling positive, still very nauseous - was sick this morning, and boobs still doing their own thing - like they belong to someone else  . Also feeling strangely dizzy and disorientated, have broken one glass already today. Bizarre symptom but though I would mention it.

Kate - Fingers crossed for second viewing bloke. Sounds positive.

Tamsin - Glad you enjoyed your birthday but sorry AF felt like arriving to celebrate with you. Did she not know she was an unwelcome guest and gatecrashing! Yes we are renovating but haven't got the builders in yet, just starting to buy everything that is needed and waiting on quotes. Last room to sort, then only hallway and landing left, whoo hoo. I know retro can look good but our house's previous owner didn't design the house to be like that she just hadn't done anything to it since the late sixties. Not a good look!  

Special Mum - Keep off the choc! Be strong, chicken, veg and boiled pots sounds lush! 

Sukie - Sending love and loads of luck for your testing day too.

Amelia - Good luck and   for your testing. I'm due to test Thurs, but so tempted to test early as I feel so rough. Am going to try and be patient.

Sam & LizzyM - How are you both?

Ruthie - Am sure you are far too busy to be reading this, you must be getting so excited now. Hope everything is going to plan.

Love to everyone, Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi

Done really well today!!  kept to diet but im hungrey now and its late so im    but im going to keep my chin up and not let it get to me.

hugs

Tracey xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Just popping in quickly to say hi!!   Last day at work today YAY   the ladies at work have got a count down on the wall for me!!!

Holly ~ symptoms sound good!      

Tracy ~ Well done on sticking to your diet!! I have been comfort eating the last couple of weeks so hope that dress still fits! most brides loose weight but don't think I've managed that!!

Sukie ~ Got everything crossed for you hun        you deserve it!!!!

Kate ~ hope house selling going well and your not to stressed out! hows your mum doing!!!!  

amelia ~     

Lizzy, KT ~ Hope your not feeling to sick! good luck embies xxx

Not much to sort out now... only people ha ha ! Think I may ov on Friday so not sure whether to try or not? think I may trick DF into it!  

Ruthie xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Girls

Day 26 for me and have that flashing m on my CBFM.  But still haven't tested ... no point .. actually had usual 3 day before period pain last night seems to have subsided but I can feel period is on its way.  Think I'm going to buy some preseed next month!!  Still waiting for Day 21 ovulation tests which should get tomorrow (may call today as am so impatient)

Holly - your symptoms sound promising ... I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you    

Ruthie ... I hope you get some  

A

Age 36
TTC 4 months (nearly 5)
No probs yet apart from massive lots of impatience!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Ruthie not long to go now! Good luck hun!

My mum is getting well stressed out she keeps having a right go at me!

Kate xx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

lordy finishing work in 30 mins and I wont be back until I'm a married woman!!!!!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Aww Ruthie  Loads of luck hunni will be thinking of u and wish u all the happiness together for the future

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi girls

Ruthie I hope you and Dh (to be) have a great day 

Kate My test date will be 31st , I hope your mum has a great day too x

A big hi to everyone xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Arrgh! Think it's all over for this month girls.   I still have all the symtoms and definately had to use loo more often yesterday. AF due today so tested this morning and very definately a BFN. Don't know what to think!  I know you can get a false neg and that I can test again in a few days time but I think that if I had enough hormones to have given me such sure symptoms a test would have picked them up. Feeling gutted and wish AF would just turn up now so that I can deal with it and move on but at the same time feel really sick and am thinking ooh just maybe.

Sorry about me post, hope you are all ok.

Love Kerry x


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Hi Kerry

I am soo sorry for your BFN ... see how it goes .. if not there is always next month and we will all keep trying so please don't be too upset although I know I will feel exactly like you tomorrow!

I am on day 27 of 28/29 day cycle and I am not going to test.  Absolutely no symptoms whatsoever apart from a few period cramps - not many actually but they don't tend to come on until literally a couple of hours before I come on!  I did have a few pains to the right side of my ovary on Tuesday but it's gone now.

Its strange because last week I thought I'd never get here and the fact that it has gone relatively quickly gives me hope for next month!

Had my 21 blood results yesterday 62.2 so I definitely ovulated which actually makes it worse!

Anyway I will keep you informed but will be expection af tomorrow probably afternoon!

Kerry let me know what happens and anyone else ... I love hearing all the BFPs.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Morning All,

Well new bathroom is coming on a treat! Should have it all plumbed in and working by tonight - so that'll be fab - no more having to go out and use the caravan!!
Got the results back from from CD21 test and was only 19.3nmol/l, but seeing as I did the test on Monday and AF arrived on the Friday, think it was taken too late / may not have O'd? Am not sure if the pains I got on the Sunday, 2 days after the HSG, were O cramps or HSG cramps!! Oh well, should have time to get another one done, before my follow-up apt on 11th Sept - wanted to try and get another CD2 test done, but too late now!

*Kerry* - Sorry to hear about the BFN  Hope you manage to find a good, reliable builder. Our current one is the neighbour of a girl in work and he's done work for others in the office, and so far, so good! Lounge renovations start on w/c 3rd Sept and this builder is just someone from the yellow pages! But Insurance is paying for all that - having our ceiling completly replaced and room decorated as a result! The guy whose doing the bathroom gave us a quote, but it was too high for the Insurance people, but we later found out, he had inflated it a bit, to compensate for the time they take to pay out or something! (Collpase ceiling caused by after damage from bathroom above - hence why we decided to go for a complete revmap of it!). Still the guy doing the lounge does specialise it water damaged ceilings / decorating, so  he's ok
*ameliacooper* - That's a good result for a CD21! Mine have always been at the 30 mark.  for this month
*Ruthie* - Wow, only 3 days to go - just realised it'll be a Sunday Wedding! 
*Sukie* - How are you doing hon? Bet test day seems an age away? Where's that crystal ball when you need it aye!
*Kate* - Aww sorry to hear your mum is taking her stress out on you  Any more viewings? Any offers?
*Tracey* - Howz the diet going? I need to get into all that - but not until after all my house renovations / hosp appts!
*Sam* - How you doing?

Btw, isn't the weather horrid at the moment - say it's going to improve for the weekend - hope so, have mounds of washing to do!

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Tamsin - had a surprise viewing last nite! The estate agent hadnt told us!! GRRR!!

Sukie - loads of luck for testing!

Kate xx


----------



## ameliacooper (Aug 12, 2007)

Guys pretty sure its all over for me this month ... so gonna buy the pre-seed now.  Period is a day early (not that unusual).

Sukie - good luck ... let us know when you're testing!


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hi everyone!!!  

A bit happy today so im going to send u all lots of                  

And a big   oh some !!!

No im not preggy but just feeling really good!  i have been doing my diet for as little as a week now and i have lost a further 5 3/4lbs!!    And the metformin although not very pleasent is bearable! and i think is really working alongside the gi diet im on.

So whats not to jump up and down about!   

I hope u are all having a great day too!

Big hugs

Tracey xxxxx


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hello everyone! 

Just popped on to wish everyone a fab bank holiday weekend. It is going to be nice weather at last!!!!!!! Yippee!!!!!!!

Special good wishes to Ruthie for her wedding. Hope you have a really super day. I am sure it will be one that you will treasure. Let us see a piccie or two! Will be thinking of you.

Loads of love,
Caddy x


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2007)

Evening All

Kerry and Amelia Sorry the witch came for you both    

Caddy Hi hun hope you and little one are well x

Tracey Well done on the weight loss that is great 

Tamsin Your bathroom is probably finished now   Are you going to post a picture of the finished product. Yep test date seems an eternity away  But this week has gone quick! 

Ruth I'm off to Dh best friends wedding on Sun hopefully a good day for weddings 

Kate That was naughty of the estate agents not to let you know 

Liz I hope you are both keeping well 

Sukie x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Thanks sukie!!  im pretty pleased too lol xx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Evening girls,

What a lush day it has been, not a cloud in the sky! Well following BFN hpt this morning best friends dh phoned to say they had their baby boy during the night . Thought I would be devasted but actually really, really, really pleased for them. She has to stay in for 3 days so I'm not going to be able to avoid the maternity ward, just going to brace myself and go for it tomorrow. As for my BFN, still no AF and still being sick.  Think it's just my warped, obsessed brain making up symptoms.  will probably wait until we are in maternity tomorrow just to make her arrival all the more impressive.

Ruth - Going to do the best wishes and congrats now as I doubt you will have much time to be reading posts from now on. So I'm wishing you all the very best for the run up to the event and the big day itself. One piece of advice I was given that was actually worth listening to was to remember that you have done all the work and planning so far and your wedding day is the time to sit back and let others do their work. Take time to actually stop and look around you and take in everything that is going on. So many people told me that the day would speed by (they were right) and by taking the time to stop and think wow, all of these people are our family and best friends and they are all here to help us celebrate, actually made some special memories and seemed to slow time. Hope this makes sense, I'm gushing a little I know. Enjoy being a princess for the day. Oooh I'm so excited for you.









Kate - What a rude estate agent!  When our landlord was selling the house we were previously renting we were asked by the estate agent if we wouldn't mind showing some buyers around. The cheek!

Amelia -  So sorry AF turned up. Get going with the preseed Hun, Lizzym swears by the stuff and she got her BFP.

Sukie -   got everything crossed for you.

Tracy - Fab news about the weight lost hun, you go girl!

Tamsin - Enjoy the new bathroom, Would love to see pics too.

Hello to everyone else, hope you've all had a good day.

Love Kerry, xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girs.....
Firstly i'm soooooo sorry for my absence lately, as u all know we've taken a month off because last month took so much out of us it was truely devestating  Well tonight i feellike i've been kicked in the teeth BIG TIME!! My sister in law just called to say she's pregnant!!! And all i could feel was like someone had just kicked me in the teeth. I found it soooooo hard to squeeze those words... congratulations.... out of my mouth. And now all i want to do is cry my eyes out   I feel sick to my stomach and angry and bitter. i don't want to feel like this, i want to feel happy for them and everything but i really can't do that right now. 
My month off to avoid dissapointment has completlly back fired and i feel 1000 x worse than i have in a long time.

Again i'm soooooo sorry for the me post but i really need you girls right now 

                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi Sam

just wanted to let u know i know how u feel,  my sister in law is pregnant with her second and she didnt want kids!!  she has always wanted a carrer and they were both not planned, so yes i have been through all the emotions, and its my hubbys sister and do u know she doesnt even involve him, the first she has only wanted us when to babysit and the second well we have seen no scans or phone calls, i feel this would have helped us to be apart of a baby's life even if its not ours yet.

Take time to feel all these emotions hun u have a right too and then u might beable to enjoy ur sil pregnancy with her.

big hugs
xxxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks special mum,

Think it's gonna take a while to get over this and eventually i'd like to think im a big enough person to enjoy this with her but at the minute the thought of seeing the scan ect just makes me feel sick and miserable! Think i'm gonna pour myself another big fat glass of wine and go to bed.
Thank you again hunny and i'll be back on in the morning to chat with you all.

                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Oh Sam Hun,

And just when you were doing so well! Have a good bl***y cry and take each day as it comes. You will find a way to deal with it all and you will enjoy it with her after the initial shock. I know I go on about it but have had a really tough time accepting my friend's pregnancy. I find it easiest to do things on my terms, I initiate baby conversations, scan viewing sessions etc then I feel in control and nothing catches me unaware. I actively avoid any contact when AF arrives (obvious weak point). But I think most importantly we have talked about our feelings all the way through, both knew we ttc, both knew someone would be first. I know I am really lucky to have such an understadning friend and hopefully your s-i-l we be also (if she knows you are ttc). 

Sending you   and  , Love Kerry xxx


----------



## glamis (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi Ladies

Hope you all keeping well

Sam ~ hang in there, you are so much stronger than you think. 

Ruthie ~ sending you tonnes of happiness for the big day, enjoy your special day. 

Kind regards

Glamis . . .


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Holly It sounds good to me, are you going to test again?

Sam It's horrible when someone close gets pregnant and you have every right to feel crap it will get easier, until then take it easy and we are here for you x

Hi Glamis I hope you are both keeping well


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Morning Sukie,

Thought I would test again tomorrow morning if Af still not here. I have been 2 - 3 days late before although not with symptoms so really don't know what to think. Just a waiting game isn't it!

Hope you are feeling ok?

Love Kerry xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girls,

Well i've gotta admit i had a few more glasses of wine last night and then proceeded to cry my eyes out   My sil and bil want to come over tonight.... i guess to chat about how excited they are ect!!! but tone is sooooo not ready for that yet, we've decided to go away for the wkend, prob to brighton to just get away from it all. I know this sounds very cowardlly but we need a few days for it to sink in. I'm sure it'll get better but at the minute i just feel raw.

Anyway.....
Ruthie: Sending you loads of luck hunny for sunday 
Kerry: Good luck hun.... keeping my fingers crossed for you   
Sukie: thanks for the support hun.... and loads of luck with testing my lovelly 
Glamis: Thanks hun, i really am trying but think this one may take a little while longer to get over.

Right well thats it for the minute, thanks sooooooooooo much for ur ears girls. Will be back soon 

                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sorry girls im so rubbish with personals right now!

I hope u all have a lovely weekend and good luck to Ruthie!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Yes, Good luck ruth with ur wedding have a wonderful day!!!!! xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Kate I hope all is going well on the house front 

Sam I wouldn't be able to face them that soon either you go and take it easy sweetie 

Hi Tracey


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hello my lovies, i am so sorry i havent posted lately!! 

I had a scare on wednesday, i started spotting brown blood, so went to the docs and he got me a scan booked for today, then wednesday night i started to bleed red fresh blood!! Well i didnt know what to do so we went to A & E and they did an internal examination and a load of test and said all looked fine, cervix shut nice and tight! So today i had my scan and everything is fine, we saw Peas heartbeat and am on track for my dates and have my next scan in 5 weeks!

Sukie how is the 2ww going huni? Hope all is well    

Kate how naughty of the estate agents, any offers yet? Is your mum ready for sunday?

Ruth i hope you read this hun, i just wanna say have an amazing day because you deserve it hun!!   

Sam   if i could come and give you a proper hug i would huni!! You know where i am if you need me  

Kerry any thing yet huni?     fingers crossed

Tamsin glad the bathroom is coming on nicely, sorry af showed up! How are things hun?

Glamis how are you getting on?

Caddy how are you and bean huni?

Amelia i swear that pre seed is the reason i got my BFP hun, let us know how you get on   

Tracey how are you doing?

Hi to everyone else, god there is so many of us!!

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello Girlies.

Not much luck here I'm afraid. Have started to spot slightly......just in time to visit friend in maternity ward. Quite proud of myself have been baby shopping, walked through whole maternity ward (they would be in the end room wouldn't they), cuddled 1 day old hungry baby turning into me looking for food and seen dh cuddling baby (probably the hardest thing, felt such a huge surge of longing). And I did it all with no tears ....so far!!! Surprised myself by actually getting excited about seeing them, thought I'd have to put on that big act we are all so good at. 

Lizzy - look at your little pea, bless. Bet it seems really real now. Glad evrything is ok.

Sam - Hun feel so much for you. Take your time and deal with it in which ever way you and tone feel comfortable with. Wish I could wave a magic wand for us all and even if I couldn't get a whole batch of BFP's delivered at least a way in which we could all deal with it without losing our sanity.

Short post, sorry! Being brave but can't do baby talk any more. Will do more personals tomorrow when I feel stronger.

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Just a quick note ladies. Af well and trully here. Most painful and heavy I remember in a long time. We're going to my mum's for the weekend. Will spk when we're back. Hope you all have good bank holiday weekend, sun forecast through out, can't be bad!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Oh hollyd im so sorry ur af came, big hugs and u have a relaxing time at ur mums hun xxx

Well i just found out a lady who has been ttc this month with me has managed to get pregnant, i have wished all the best and jumped up and down but i can really relate to sam now!!  i would have been 6weeks if i had concieved this month and she is 5wks, it so hard cos we talk alot and im just stuck for words!  I have been honest with her and she totally understands as her first took 6yrs to concieve so i am so happy for her as this one took just a month!  

Anyway, i have taken my 5th tablet now!! very proud of my self!! lol  still going strong with diet too.  My sister should be back today from her holiday, we had a bit of an argument before so im hoping we can get on.  

The sun is really shining here too, hows everyone else today?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Girls have a fab weekend!

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girlies!!

Well very quiet on here this bank holiday...... guess everyone is enjoying the sunshine?!
Specialmum: Big hugs for you hunny, it's sooooo hard isn't it when u wanna be happy for them but ur body just won't let u  
Ruthie: OMG ur getting married today!!! Loads of luck for you hunny 
Kerry: I'm soooo sorry hunny, af is a cruel old *****. here if you need a chat hun  
Sukie: Thanks for the kind words hunny xxx
Lizzym: OMG Ur bean is sooooo cute!! Are they sure it's just the one?!!??!?!?! 
Kate: Hope ur alright hunny?

Well i was very brave yesterday and went over to my sil's house..... my thinking was that if i didn't get it over with soon i may not be able to face it at all!!! I think i did o.k, must admit i was shaking like a leaf the whole time and smoked like a trooper  But i got through it and now it's done with..... going to avoid it for a bit now but it's really hard coz she's also my best friend so.....

Anyway, my ticker say's only 3 days to go till af.... judging from last month this may be a week out if af is playing up again. Even though we had a month off i can't help but have a hope that maybe just maybe we did it!!! Wishfull thinking i think but hey ho... whatever gets me through these next few days hey!! 

                                                            Sam xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Am sat here typing this on DH's new wireless laptop, whilst watching F1 Racing and am taking a break from







the new bathroom! Bought some nice new egyptcian cotton towels, bath mat and a couple of plants for it yesterday









Glorious weekend isn't it! Has meant I'm back up to date with my







and it's now all out drying on the line







Think I'll leave the







till tomorrow!

*Kerry* - Sorry  showed her ugly face  Well done on facing up to your friend and her new baby! It's not easy is it! Hope you have a good weekend at your mum's!
*LizzyM* - Oh no, so sorry to hear about your scare - so glad all is ok 
*Sam* - Well done on seeing SIL! I've been in a similar situation with a friend, it's so hard isn't it - wanting to be happy for them, but wishing it was you instead! I never knew you







Have you ever tried to give up? Seems to be loads of help out there if you do.
*Tracey* - Hope all goes well when you meet up with your sister, Well done on the







and for taking the Met!
*Ruthie* - Hope your wedding day is every you hoped it'd be and more - can't wait to hear all about it / see the pics!
*Kate* - Hope your mum's wedding day is going well too and that you haven't had to field off too many questions from any nosey relatives  What's the latest on the house?
*ameliacooper* -  with the pre-seed - I'm going to give it a go this month too!
*Sukie* - Howz the 2WW going hon? What are you up to this weekend?








to Emily, LizzyB, Caddy.....

Tamsin
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi sam thanks for the hug am feeling a bit better today, went to the car boot with the dogs and hubby and we found a matching set of cup and saucers and little cake plates to my late nans 2 she left us which was very special to us so it made me cry lol  And got  a harry trivia game for my mum who is harry pottor made  

Tasmin hi hun thanks for the weighing smilely loved it!!!  Havent heard from my sis yet but hopefully we will speak soon xxx

Ruth  Wow if ur weather is anything like mine i bet u wished u were wearing a bikni  but what a great day!!  Hope u have a lovely time xx

Hi everyone else, sorry still getting use to the personals and im not very good at remembering names lol  Have a great day and big hugs xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

Hi a super quick one

I tested early (I'm not due to test till Fri coming) and it is a  . I know it's early days yet but I had a gut feeling that it hadn't worked and could stand not knowing. I know it could change but at least this way I'm coming to terms with it  
Hope you are all enjoying the weather and I'll catch up properly soon x x

Sukie


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Sukie    it is way to early hun, you should know better than to test early!!

       no more testing please until friday!

You are still PUPO sweetie      

Hi to everyone else hope you are all ok and loving this great weather!

Ruth i hope your day was amazing hun!

Kate how was your mums wedding?

Sam how are you huni? We need to have a big chat i think and yes there is only one pea in there  

Tamsin everything ok with you my lovely?

Right must go and sit in the sun  

Love Ya All

Liz x x x x


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

I'll not test again till at least Thurs but I will try to go till Fri    enjoy the sun x


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Good thats you told!!   x x x x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Sukie* - Sending loads of      round to your place! I know these tests can be sensitive, but please don't take the BFN as the final result - it really is still early
*LizzyM* - Lovin' that pic! Must make it seem more real now!

Well here's some before and after pics of the bathroom - hopefully they'll work ok - as you can see we've swaped the toilet and the bath about! Bit of a difference huh!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

WOW!!! Tam your bathroom is fab hunny!!!  Looks like you've done a complete overhaul hun!!

Well i've just woken up from a nap and feel refreshed and happy  can't believe what a fab day it is.... weather is soooooo great!!!
Been pro-active and just made a big fat order on-line for ....... 12 pack of pre-seed (which i'm gonna use properly this month!!) pregnacare plus for moi, wellman for tone, 30 ov tests, 20 early preg tests....and i've started temp charting which i've never done b4!!!!!

Fell great now after my positive shopping spree!!! As i ov late last month i had used most of my pre-seed and the last one i had i used just b4 my lh surge so going to do it properly this month, COME ON PRE-SEED     we can do this loads of PMA this month girls  
Sukie:   you very naughty lady you!!! Too early, please stay   popu hunny!!
Ruthie: hope ur big day was everything u hoped it would be 
LizzyM: We will catch up hunny  i'm soooooo crap at the mo!!
Kerry: how u doing hunny?
Specialmum: Wow what a lucky find at the boot hunny!!

Well sorry if i've missed anyone, big hugs for you all 
                                                      Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello girls i hope u are all ok?

The sunshine was out yesterday so happy with that! The wedding went well but all rather too quick as they normally do! The food was yummy and the free wine was even better!!   I must have been drunk i even got up and done a speech when i hadnt planned one and i hate public speaking!

My dress fitted lovely and i will sort my photos off the digital camera later for u all to see. My mum looked amazing!

Sorry am pants with personals except Tamsin your bathroom is gorgeous! And sukie its too early to test!!!

Kate xx

PS and yes i am still hungover!!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well again sooooo quiet on here girls!!!

Weather isn't as great today but it's not raining and there is still some sun so i'm happy with that!  How is everyone today
I have that horrid shoulder pain back again that i had a couple of cycles ago  very sore!!
But nothing can stop me feeling good..... full steam ahead for this month with a big fat PMA 

                                  Sam xxx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Tamsin the bathroom looks Fab 

Kate I'm glad the wedding was good and the dress fitted, looking forward to seeing the photo's.

Ruth I hope you Wedding went well 

Sam Hope your shoulder is getting better 

I won't test again till Thurs then I'm off to France for the week end x


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

*Kate* - Just been having a nose at your new photo's on ** - lovely! You and your mum both look fab! Will be cool to meet at the FF Meet up next May 

*Sukie* - Hoping Thursday brings a , you so deserve it hon

*Sam * - Sorry to hear about the horrid shoulder pain  Sounds like you've got a good game plan there hon -   

Well it's mattress mambo time for me, and so far, not needed the pre-seed! 

So  to us all

Tamsin
xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 28, 2007)

Tamsin thanks  Good luck     swim boys swim!


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi girls hope u are all ok?

Sam - i know its gone a wee bit quiet!!

Sukie - yes dont test till then and i will keep everything crossed for u hun. If you go on ******** at all the wedding photos are on there.

Tamsin - Thanks for the compliments - her dress was amazing - my aunty made it for her! Tamsin hun i cant wait to meet u at the meet and will give u the biggest hug ever for being a mate to me the last year or so.

Kate xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning ladies!!

How are we all today? It's just soooooo blummin quiet on here!! Well i got a BFN today so just waiting it out now and then i can crack on with my super organized, lot's of help, vitamin enriched, pre-seed partnered month of BMS!!! 

BRING IT ON


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry girls i havent been posting, ive been trying not to think about it too much this month and just concentrate on my metformin and diet...Which was going fine untill i increased to two tablets yesterday and took them both together with out even thinking!!    So of course toliet became my instant friend!!   

Ive had a couple of rough days and eaten a few things id wished i hadnt but im really trying so hopefully i can still do this!  

Its hard this cycle as my last was a complete shock at 26 days so i have no clue what will happen this time, its day 15 or 16 of my cycle and im already feeling crampy and backachy so im hoping this is down to the metformin and the headaches lol

Im just not expecting to concieve this month as im not ovulating on my own, i still have to get last months test results but they just wont be right becaiuse i got tested on day 21 yet my af came on day 26!!

Anyways just thought i'd pop in and say i havent forgotten u all and that im here xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi

Not sure if this is the right place to post but Im Debbie and TTC naturally at the moment,  have an HSG to have when my next period comes which im hoping doesnt.  My Period is due on Friday this week so will test on Sunday if it hasnt arrived which i think it will has have AF pains now and been spotting slightly, very slightly with brownish discharged. sorry (TMI).

Anyway i really hope we all get BFP's.

Take care all
Debbie


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hey debbie! 

Well ur def in the right place hunny!  Were a friendlly bunch, and u shouldn't worry about the TMI as were just as bad!! 
Wishing u loads of luck for  on friday hun. Keep us posted hey.
[fly]        [/fly]

 Sam xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi debbie and welcome 

Sam - loads of luck for next month hun - u sound prepared!

Kate xx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi ya my sweeties  

Sam PMA huni, you will be pg this month! I so glad you have come back fighting huni   How are things otherwise?

Kate i looked at the pics of your mum wedding on ******** and you both looked gorgeous! How are you at the mo? Sold that house yet?

Tamsin your bathroom is so lush hun, i love it, i want it   Hows the   going hun?

Sukie how are you holding up? I hope you havent tested again or i will have to come and slap you  

Ruth i hope you had a great wedding day  

Hi debbie and welcome to the nuthouse hun, good luck!

Hi to everyone else, i hope you are all ok!

Not much from me really, am tired all the time, pea taking all my energy!

Take care all

Love Liz x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Lizzy no news on the house - me and DH done loads in the garden today - its almost done now.

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Lizzy no slapping thankyou  As I have not tested again  but I will in the morning just before I go to France so I don't know if I'll have time but I'll let you all know when I get back if not before 

Kate whats the name to get on to your ********  I think that's enough to find me 

Tamsin I hope that all the BMS is going well and keep your legs up 

Sam Hi hun how are you doing?

Specialmum good luck hun  

Debbie Welcome and good luck     

Hi to anyone I missed 

Sukie x


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Hello my dears.

Sorry I have been a bit quiet last couple of days. Was so sure I was pg this month that it hit me hard when I wasn't. Back to normal obsessed baby making self now. Don't know when the old Kerry will return (yes I do, about the same time as BFP)!

Well our damaged kitchen units were picked up today and replaced.   Most of it has to go back as that is damaged too, and loads of it is missing.

On a more postive note, have spent a lovely day at a Spa.

Kate - So glad your mum's wedding went well. Haven't used ******** before, going to try and sort it so I can see photo's.

Sukie - Fingers crossed for testing tomorrow.

Lizzy - Hi, take it easy and take care of yourself and bean.

Tamsin - Haven't posted for so long I can't remember whether I have said how much I love your bathroom. You must be really pleased.

Special Mum - Keep strong hun.

Debbie - Welcome and good luck with testin.

Sam - Hoorah the old you is back, you are even making up little dances again.












































































































Love Kerry xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Well..... this is more like it girls!!! 

Loads of gossip ect  
Kerry: Yep back to my normal self.... i'll remind u later that u said it was a good thing!! 

Sukie: doing good thanx hunny, Loads of luck for testing tomorrow           

Kate: Prepared...HMmmmm yes i guess i am.... BUT THAT DOESN'T MEAN IT WON'T BE FUN... RIGHT!!!  

LizzyM: Well hello hunny bunch!!  I'm feeling o.k now ta... although my s.i.l had to go for a scan today as she had bad pains and they can't find a baby in the womb but have found something on the ovary!!! Feel like a bit of a bi**h now for not being a little more supportive! 

By the way girls thats not why i'm me again... guess it just makes u thankfull for what u have?!?!
Right kerry, here's a little dance just for you!!







































Sam xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Sukie hunny.... if you wanna add me to ******** then it's sam jakes... looked up ur name but there's quiet a few, think i'm the only one  
                                              Sam xxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Lol! Fab dance Sam.


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Girls i have been told my some moderators to remind you that this is a public forum and i went and displayed my name on another thread for ******** and then realised that anyone could see my name!

So if you dont want anyone who is anyone to know your name then either modify your post or PM your names for ********!

Its ok in the charter section as thats restricited on who can see it! Hope this is ok to tell u - its just i dont want every tom, dick and harry knowing my name but on ******** its ok!!

Kate xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Sam I think I got the right one I've poked you so if you don't get it I've poked god knows who!  Kate I haven't got any thing form you so I'm going to try and find you


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2007)

Found you Kate I've sent you an invitation........and now for a dance


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all the compliments on the new bathroom. Still having some probs getting the under floor heating to work, but am sure we'll get there in the end, providing DH can keep his patience in check!!

*Sukie* - Thinking of you today and hoping you get that 
*LizzyM* -  going ok thanks. Used the ole pre-seed the other night, so hope I used it correctly!
*Sam* - Oh no sorry to hear about your SIL. Hope she's ok? Glad to hear you are back to your old self 
*Kerry* - Oh gawd, sorry you've had so many probs with your kirchen units. Glad you enjoyed your spa day!
*Debbie * - Welcome to the thread!  for this month!
*Tracey* - Sorry the Met is giving you a hard time - part of the reason I'm reluctant to go on it!
*Kate * - Any more news on the house? Wow, your aunty did a fabulous job on the dress! I thought the bodice top, looked like it was shaped in a love heart?

 to everyone else...........

Tams
xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Everyone im alittle excited today lol

  I have just found out i OVULATED last month!!!!

Im so pleased!  i knew something was different last month, and now knowing this im pretty sure we did concieve but things just werent meant to be hence the early af, but im just so pleased that i can grieve alittle and be happy now knowing that sometimes i do ovulate!!!

Its strange actually cos the last couple of days ive getting them headaches again and im wondering if this is a sign of my hormones raising for ovulation, does anyone else have this happen? they arent big problems just frown like headaches and i feel more tired, its day 17 of cycle i think and i started having them again on day 15.

My weight seems to have yoyo'd up also...mmmmmm strange!!

Well i just wanted to share my wonderful news!!

Hugs to u all

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## HollyD (May 28, 2007)

Congratulations Special Mum. Wooohooo!    

I can get a bit head achey around Ov and definately weight bloats a little (that's my excuse anyway)!

Love Kerry xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Sukie well done on finding me on ********! I will add u as my friend in a min!

Tamsin - no news on the house sadly! I will tell my mum that about the dress!

Kate xx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi holly
wow i never thought about these headaches as a sign of ovulation or the weight increase plus my back get sore too i just thought getting ready for af or bliming hormones lol

I would love to see what happens next month!!  we have made use of this new sign today lol so i wonder what will happen!

its exciting lol


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Good morning ladies!!

Specialmum:







Congratulations hunny!!! Thats such great news.... trying when u know it can acctually make a difference is gonna be soooooo exciting for you!! 

Sukie: Sent u a friend request.... yes you did poke me!! 

Kate, tam and holly: How r you girls today??

Well my s.i.l has her hospital appointment at 11am so am going to be anxiouslly awaiting that result  I did read though that there is a certain type of cyst that can cause a BFP and give you all the signs of preg without acctually being pregnant.... thought this may be a possibility as they could see nothing in the womb at all, nothing in the tube but something on the ovary.... now an eptopic is quite rare on the ovary as i understand?!?! and i'm thinking if i was in that position i'd much rather have to face a cyst over an eptopic anyday!!   For her today 

Well thats it for the minute.... as u can see it's now cd30 and still no af.... have had a bit of ache's this am so we'll see... i really don't want to have a 34 day cycle 

I did test on cd28 and a BFN.... although there is def a faint line there.... but i mean very faint and then again today and again a fanitline but no darker so i think these r probably evap lines! But that doesn't bother me this month... bring her on







As i am supersam... and i am well prepared for for the task in the month ahead! 

Right thats it for now!!  Sam xxx


----------



## LizzyM (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi all and how are we today??

Sam my fingers are so crossed for you hun they really are!!     Let us know how your sil gets on sweetie!

Sukie what was your result?? I know you are away but i am dying to know  

Special mum good for you hun, that is great sit tight and wait now!!    

Holly how are you hun?

Kate hope all is well with you!

Tamsin are you still having lots of   There is only one way to use pre seed as far as i am aware  

Hi to anyone i have missed!!

Not much to report from me really, 

Love to you all

Liz x x x


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

hi SuperSam

Fingers crossed for ur sil and im so sorry too.  Yes its been weird here actually i cant believe that ive ovulated, i keep expecting the gp to call up and say we gave u someone elses result!!  

Wow faint line, i read that even a faint one is still a positive, is it worth going for a blood test  

Well as me apart from waiting for the gp to suddenly call lol im ok, still got headache but not as strong as the 2 days before so could be a sign, left ovary is giving me a little light stabbing pain this morning, so its wait and see i have had some heavy discharge the last 4 days so i guess that could be a good sign too, lets hope!!  We havent really done much trying though but i guess its never too late to start lol

Im trying to take 2 metformin tablets at different times today so i will take one in a min and the next one before bed time, id rather take them both then but mayb i will beable to in a couple of weeks.

So how is everyone else?  any plans for this weekend??


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hiya girl pants....

just thought i'd update u all.... My s.i.l got her bloods back today, She's about 7 weeks going on her LMP... her level was 1300 on teu and today it's at just over 2000... is that good or not?? i can't quiet decide....


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Evening All,

Hope you are all having a good weekend?

Well got the familair O cramps today, so took full advantage iykwim!!!   Sooooooo onto another 2WW!  Will go and get my repeat CD21 bloods done next Friday.

Chose and bought the wallpaper for the lounge today, as well as some new funky cushions, so expect some more before and after photo's in a week or so!!

Tamsin
xxx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Morning girls,

Well it's very quiet today isn't it!! I still haven't come on but i also haven't had a + test so....? I'm sure my cycle is now 34 days  I know we had BMS on the right days if i ovulated a week late but i'm not really holding out much hope really.... like i say i've tested again this am and nothing... if i am on a longer cycle then think i shouyld be due on around wed so who knows?!?!

Hope u girls had a good wkend and i'll catch u all tomorrow as i gotta work at 4 

                                                                                    Sam xxx


----------



## FairyDust2012 (Jun 5, 2007)

Hello

Well im trying to keep remembering the metformin and trying hard with the diet!  I am suffering a bit with sickiness with taking them once in the morning and once at tea.

Im feeling abit tearful and tired at the mo, not sure when af will come but i think i felt like this last month so hopfully it will come on around 26 days again or Praying it doesnt lol  im day 18 or 19 of cycle so if anything is happening it will be now,  i think i ovulated about day 14 - 17 so it will be great to concieve this month as its hubbys birthday on oct 30th and id love to be celebrating that and my ending of the first trimester lol

but if im not then i have a plan to loose 36 lbs upto christmas so im about bmi 34 and then get down to bmi 29 over the next of 2-3mths just incase i need ivf.

How is everyone??  is anyone about day 18/19 of cycle?  who has concieved some point after the hsg or had regular af's,  i had mine in july and then a 26 cycle and this will be my next cycle and so i just waiting to see...

pm me anytime xx
xxxx


----------



## Ruthieshmoo (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Ladies I'm back! and with a new name!!!!    

Will have a good read as loads to catch up on!!!   

Sukie ~ been thinking about you any news??   

Will  be trying this month as I can't wait to make our family complete!!

Loads of baby dust to all you lovely ladies!!


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

New home this way...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=110019.0


----------

